# 08/07 - Raw Discussion Thread - On The Road To SummerSlam



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 08/07 - Raw Discussion Thread - On The Road To Summerslam*

I didn't say that for a long time but I actually like what is going on RAW atm expect the women and 205 Live segments/matches.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Very interested in where they go with Strowman/Joe/Reigns.

I don't believe Lesnar is there, they can't have them go against eachother 1 on 1 or in a triple threat again. I wonder if we'll just get a promo in the ring again? Which would be quite the disappointment.

I wouldn't mind Joe being on commentary for a Reigns match or something in which Strowman comes down and interferes. Would be nice for one of them to go up against someone different for once, would be nice for one to be on commentary, seems like ages since that happened and Strowman interfering to attack Reigns seems more realistic then any other way round.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm guessing from that preview, that Dean will get in trouble this week and Seth will have to come and save him, cos Dean said that Seth wouldn't return the favor and help him out. Seth's gotta keep trying to show Dean he's trustworthy.

I'm also assuming that the tag title shot will be confirmed soon? I hope so anyway! :mark:


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Didn't buy tickets for this one. Hopefully I don't regret it lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Poor Bayley. It sucks that'll she'll most likely miss out on SummerSlam. WWE would be fools not to have Sasha as her replacement if he can't compete. Then again, they were fools to not have Sasha in the title scene for SummerSlam to begin with.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2017-0...owman-last-man-standing-preview?sf103977313=1

Last Man Standing Match, Roman v Strowman


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

The last Man standing Match should be awesome always love watching this Match type


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Whilst I love everything Reigns/Strowman do together. I wish they'd just let the two fucking breath and keep them away from each other. It's nearly getting to the point where it's too much.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Whilst I love everything Reigns/Strowman do together. I wish they'd just let the two fucking breath and keep them away from each other. It's nearly getting to the point where it's too much.


I personally think it's already past that point of to much. I would have loved to seen Joe vs stroman one on one


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not bored of it yet. But I may be if they keep having matches with such little breathing space.

Anyway, after this program they probably won't cross paths for quite a while yet.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God Movement said:


> I'm not bored of it yet. But I may be if they keep having matches with such little breathing space.
> 
> Anyway, after this program they probably won't cross paths for quite a while yet.


I want them to be left well alone after Summerslam. 

Literally nothing. I want it over and done with. 

Next time I want them to interact is a stare down at the Rumble.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Brock is gonna be there.

https://twitter.com/AirCanadaCentre/status/890706313021452288


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Match should be great, it also makes sense as a follow up to how things ended up this week with Reigns and Braun standing and staring at each other after the match...












 Click Above to Play ⇧


Ideally it would end in a draw with Joe coming in and attacking both men and him standing tall at the end. That way Joe looks strong after taking the pin in the triple threat this week. Before getting involved Joe could also be at commentary during the match.

Or since I now see that Lesnar is advertised it ends in a draw with Lesnar getting involved as well. How that ends we'll see but Lesnar would probably be the one standing tall at the end.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I agree about Roman & Braun. They definitely need a break from each other, it's starting to drag now. Roman's basically been feuding with him non-stop since just after Mania. It's time for something new for both of them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> I'm not bored of it yet. But I may be if they keep having matches with such little breathing space.


Yeah I think the Reigns/Braun feud is still great but it is getting close to the finish line and the time for them to wrap it up is coming up.

If Reigns does wins this Last Man Standing match they would be 2-2 and doing a tie breaker would make sense. If Braun wins they should let him win the feud and have Reigns move on to something else.

If it ends in a draw they could still do a final/definite match to end the feud which would ideally be a HIAC match. They could do that at No Mercy.

Feud has been great but after Monday, depending the result, I think 1 more match is the most they should do before wrapping it up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the next chapter of Rollins/Ambrose. Flawless storyline thus far. :mark:

The title scene, though, WTF? Talk about overkill. Yikes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Why would they give away a gimmick match between Braun/Reigns on free television when they could put this on a PPV? At this point their feud has become some heated that any PPV match between them can't be a straight one on one match — unless the championship was on the line. That could be the main event of No Mercy. Then they could conclude their feud at TLC. I'm thinking this is what they will do:

Summerslam: Braun or Reigns wins
No Mercy: Joe vs. Cena | Braun vs. Reigns (Universal Championship)
TLC: Joe vs. Cena (Chairs or Tables Match) | Braun vs. Reigns (TLC Match for the Universal Championship)
Survivor Series: They plant the seeds for Reigns/Cena with them being on the same team and having a fight OR being the final two survivors


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As I posted in the Rollins/Ambrose feud thread, Rollins was set to team up with Ambrose against The Club at last night's live event but Rollins had issues with his flight and couldn't make the show...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893683147891769346
Ambrose had to face Anderson 1 on 1 while Gallows was interfering during the match. See, no wonder Ambrose can't trust Rollins yet 

But on a serious note, I think it would be nice for them to make use of this and integrate it into the show on Monday. Bring it up in a backstage segment with both and then when Ambrose finds himself in the same situation Rollins did this week after his match with Cesaro, have Rollins come out to help him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Brock is gonna be there.
> 
> https://twitter.com/AirCanadaCentre/status/890706313021452288


3 weeks in a row if you include next week too. Can't be just for another Heyman promo tho surely.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Last Man Standing match and Brock will be there? That match will end in a DRAW with Brock standing tall. That's fine with me. :reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Last Man Standing match and Brock will be there? That match will end in a DRAW with Brock standing tall. That's fine with me.


Well Lesnar was there this week too but the triple threat didn't end in a no contest. Ideally this match ends in a draw but can't know for sure.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Last Man Standing match and Brock will be there? That match will end in a DRAW with Brock standing tall. That's fine with me. :reigns


That’s what we thought last week and we got a full match that we didn’t need to have. Things may be different this week, but why should I expect them to be any different going into the show.

Wouldn't be surprised if they did another decisive finish.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> That’s what we thought last week and we got a full match that we didn’t need to have. Things may be different this week, but why should I expect them to be any different going into the show.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if they did another *decisive finish*.


From a kayfabe standpoint it wouldn't make sense for Brock to interfere in a match that is guaranteed to wear down his opponents. I could see Joe interfering simply because he came up short last week — so making a statement is his top priority. Then Brock coming after that once the match is chaotic. So there's a chance they might do a decisive finish.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> From a kayfabe standpoint it wouldn't make sense for Brock to interfere in a match that is guaranteed to wear down his opponents. I could see Joe interfering simply because he came up short last week — so making a statement is his top priority. Then Brock coming after that once the match is chaotic.


I would love that, but I’m not getting my hopes up.

I just did not care for last week’s segment. They gave part of the match for free, it went like 15 minutes, the crowd wasn’t even that into it, we got a clean winner, and nothing happened in the aftermath. It actually made me LESS excited for the match at Summerslam. I mean, at least have Brock come out after the match is done. But even that didn’t happen.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> I would love that, but I’m not getting my hopes up.
> 
> I just did not care for last week’s segment. They gave part of the match for free, it went like 15 minutes, the crowd wasn’t even that into it, we got a clean winner, and nothing happened in the aftermath. It actually made me LESS excited for the match at Summerslam. I mean, at least have Brock come out after the match is done. But even that didn’t happen.


I think last week was done to make Joe's eventual win at Summerslam more shocking. Most viewers would look at last week and think Joe is least likely to win the Fatal 4 Way. That and what was reported about Heyman makes me think he might win the title. And it's not like they can't do a Triple Threat again with those three. If the title is on the line it adds more intrigue obviously.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I think last week was done to make Joe's eventual win at Summerslam more shocking. Most viewers would look at last week and think Joe is least likely to win the Fatal 4 Way. That and what was reported about Heyman makes me think he might win the title. And it's not like they can't do a Triple Threat again with those three. If the title is on the line it adds more intrigue obviously.


It wouldn’t be the first time they’ve had someone lose to make it more shocking when they’ve won. They do that with the MITB match all the time. I personally hate that way of thinking because once someone does win the prize, it’s not as big as it should. And honestly I don’t think Joe’s winning despite what’s being reported.

And yeah, they can do another 3 way in the future if one of them wins but again, even that won’t be as big as it should be because they already gave that match away for free with a clean winner.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> It wouldn’t be the first time they’ve had someone lose to make it more shocking when they’ve won. They do that with the MITB match all the time. I personally hate that way of thinking because once someone does win the prize, it’s not as big as it should. And honestly I don’t think Joe’s winning despite what’s being reported.
> 
> And yeah, they can do another 3 way in the future if one of them wins but again, even that won’t be as big as it should be because they already gave that match away for free with *a clean winner*.


True, but Joe reminds everyone a lot that Reigns has NOT defeated him one on one. So that could be eventual PPV main event: Joe defending the title against Reigns. Cena is coming over to RAW right after Summerslam. He could possibly challenge Joe for the championship OR Joe attacks him after falling short at Summerslam. Either way Joe and Cena are feuding sooner than people think.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> True, but Joe reminds everyone a lot that Reigns has NOT defeated him one on one. So that could be eventual PPV main event: Joe defending the title against Reigns. Cena is coming over to RAW right after Summerslam. He could possibly challenge Joe for the championship OR Joe attacks him after falling short at Summerslam. Either way Joe and Cena are feuding sooner than people think.


That would mean something if Reigns didn’t pin Joe last week. I know it was a Triple Threat, but it was still a clean win. And once again we hit the overall theme of “it won’t be as big as it should be.”

As for Cena, I see him feuding with either Joe or Strowman after Summerslam going into No Mercy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> As for Cena, I see him feuding with either Joe or Strowman after Summerslam going into No Mercy.


I think it is almost a given that Cena will be feuding with Joe and that they will have a match at No Mercy. I see it going with Joe not winning the title, Cena coming out the following night on RAW to cut a promo saying how he is an all timer or whatever, Joe interrupts him and then that starts their feud.

Joe's initial promo on RAW had him saying that he was set to knock down "all your heroes" so him going after Cena next would make sense.

...

On a different note, Reigns promoted the LMS match with Braun at the live event tonight...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894010801706508288
He mentions that he has never lost a match of this stipulation, he has had two so far one against Kane and the other against Show and he has won both. Interesting that he is having his third with yet another big man.

Braun for his part has had one against Sami which he won last year. So neither men has lost in this type of match.

I still think it ends up in a draw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not really looking forward to Raw this week. Even the Ambrose/Rollins stuff I'm not looking forward to (for some reason). They need to pick it up this week with everything. Don't care about the LMS between Strowman and Reigns either. I would have preferred Strowman vs. Joe tbh if we had to get a match. Even then, what I'd really prefer for this (or next) week is proper sit-down interviews with all men involved (not the edited stuff they did last week, but rather actual interviews that feel authentic).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Beating Joe last week clean took away alot of steam for this storyline. Completely dumb and unnecessary. They're running this storyline into the ground at this point. Crowd wasn't even into the match, either. :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hopefully this Raw atones for the shitfest last week.

Joe needs to get some momentum back. Eating the pin last week didn't do him any favors. Hoping the Strowman/Reigns match ends in a draw when Lesnar gets involved. Joe gets involved afterwards and ends up the "last man standing" so to speak.

Rollins/Ambrose has been gold thus far. Not worried about them doing anything stupid with it quite yet. Hopefully we get a Rollins/Cesaro match out of this sometime before Summerslam :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Hopefully we get a Rollins/Cesaro match out of this sometime before Summerslam :mark:


That match would be cool but I imagine they'll do Ambrose/Cesaro tomorrow since we had Rollins/Sheamus this week. It probably ends up the same way with Ambrose getting beaten down by Sheamus/Cesaro and Rollins coming out to help Ambrose. That would further tell Ambrose that he can trust Rollins. Not sure what they'll do on the go home show.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> That match would be cool but I imagine they'll do Ambrose/Cesaro tomorrow since we had Rollins/Sheamus this week. It probably ends up the same way with Ambrose getting beaten down by Sheamus/Cesaro and Rollins coming out to help Ambrose. That would further tell Ambrose that he can trust Rollins. *Not sure what they'll do on the go home show.*


Knowing WWE, probably give away a non-title Ambrollins/Sheasaro match away for free :lol

I'm only about halfways kidding xD


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

On one hand, I think they should keep Lesnar and Strowman from any physical encounters until SummerSlam. Just have a stare down between them or have them deliver their finishers to Reigns and Joe to show each other up.

However, If they're going to have Lesnar sit back, watch the other three, beat the hell out of each other, and then probabaly pick up the scraps, then they should all end up hitting their finishers on him. That way, it balances out and keeps him from being the only one, 100% for the fatal four way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Knowing WWE, probably give away a non-title Ambrollins/Sheasaro match away for free :lol
> 
> I'm only about halfways kidding xD


Or they'll mix two feuds together and give us Rollins/Ambrose/Balor vs Sheamus/Cesaro/Wyatt or something like that as they have done in the past.

But seriously, they probably make the mach official in the go home show and we get some backstage segments and/or possibly an in ring promo with all four men.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn’t mind seeing Dean vs. Cesaro. They had some good ones in 2014/2015. Hell, I’ll take Cesaro vs. any one of Raw’s top guys honestly.

It amazes me that they are actually taking luster off the 4 way at Summerslam. It will still be a huge match. But these TV shows are supposed to be, in a sense, advertisements for the PPV. So, I guess I appreciate giving us big matches on TV but it’s not needed here. You have your big match that everyone wants to see. I don’t care if it’s contract signings, sitdown interviews, etc. That’s what we should be seeing on the road to Summerslam. Not a 3 way and not a LMS match.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Beating Joe last week clean took away alot of steam for this storyline. Completely dumb and unnecessary. They're running this storyline into the ground at this point. Crowd wasn't even into the match, either. :lol


I think the majority of the crowd were expecting Brock to come out, so they were waiting for that before really going nuts.

WWE are doing a great job of stealing their own momentum with all these 'taster' matches.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Looking forward to the Ambrose/Rollins continuity and anything that involves Samoa Joe.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The kayfabe reason they're having all of these matches is because there really wasn't a clear cut #1 Contender. So from Brock/Heyman's perspective they want Angle to put these guys through the wringer before Summerslam. I'd expect next week to see a one on one match between Joe and Braun.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Looking at the previews for Raw its hard to remember why I bother watching. Reigns v Braun AGAIN. Bayley. Super Shield garbage. Balor vs Wyatt. Wheres the even remotely interesting stuff?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm no fan of giving Roman vs. Strowman in a freaking LAST MAN STANDING match away on free TV.

But, if you're going to do it, at least make it the main event this time, unlike last week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I'm no fan of giving Roman vs. Strowman in a freaking LAST MAN STANDING match away on free TV.
> 
> But, if you're going to do it, at least make it the main event this time, unlike last week.


Yes, that is a match that could have been done at No Mercy after Reigns and Braun cost each other the Fatal 4 Way at SummerSlam, if Lesnar is to retain the title there.

If the rumor that they are having issue selling tickets for RAW and SmackDown on Toronto this week is true then doing this match tonight is likely a desperation move on their part. I wouldn't be surprised if they announce something similar for SmackDown soon.

I definitely expect them to have it end in a draw tho. Lesnar will be there and so is Joe so they likely interfere on the match causing both Reigns and Braun to stay down for the 10 count and end it in a draw. But then again that was what we expected last week and it didn't happen.

If they do go ahead and have a clean finish then one of Reigns or Braun should win the title and/or be sent to SD. Otherwise the match wouldn't have served much of a purpose.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not as excited this week. But I'll watch it tomorrow :draper2

I just want it to be Summerslam already. So WWE doesn't spoil the Fatal 4 Way any more for me before it happens. I'm still baffled they had the Triple Threat last week.

:lelbrock


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know what happened -- I've totally lost interest in WWE. No interest in this episode, or in Summerslam. I think I'm going for a hiatus soon.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm gonna be at Raw tonight, hopefully it's good lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish I could see this, but the internet here is woefully lacking and they don't have USA Network for some damn reason. :cuss:


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

redban said:


> I don't know what happened -- I've totally lost interest in WWE. No interest in this episode, or in Summerslam. I think I'm going for a hiatus soon.



I agree. Stopped watching RAW and Smackdown about 6 months ago. All I do is read the live threads on this forum. 
And I am convinced I've made the right decision.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TORONTO GONNA BE LIT! :woo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Apparently, they're having problems selling tickets for Raw and SD in Toronto this week.

And Toronto used to be a WWF hot-bed. Jesus. How low can they go? It's like every week there is an issue financially for this company..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Since it is relevant to the show...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894604234963927040
Bayley out of the title picture due to injury. Two triple threat matches between the women this week and another match next week to determine the #1 contender.

Sasha should win this so that we can get Sasha/Alexa which is what they should have gone with in the first place.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it wrong that I give zero fucks who Alexa faces at SS? The Women's Division has been booked terribly.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Sasha should get the title shot at Summerslam, wouldn't make much sense if she didn't. Should be interesting to see what happens with Brock/Joe/Reigns/Strowman.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Since they clearly don't want to get Lesnar involved with Reigns/Joe/Strowman right now, have Heyman keep bringing up Goldberg in his promo, and then have it be teased that he will come out, even go as far as playing his music. 

I would do this since Toronto is where Goldberg squashed him.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

8/7, not 08/07.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Sasha should get the title shot at Summerslam, wouldn't make much sense if she didn't.


She should have been the one to get the title shot from the start. There really was no reason to drop the Sasha/Alexa program after the finish they did at GBOF just to randomly restart Bayley/Alexa, a program which had concluded recently.

But I am not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock & Heyman are on MizTV.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock gonna throw another chair at Miz :kobelol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Booking Raw - 8/7/2017*

This week, we have a Last Man Standing match between Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman, a series of matches to determine a new #1 Contender for Alexa Bliss announced so far. In addition to that, Brock Lesnar will be on tonight's show.

For the Last Man Standing, I would go with Steve Black Man's idea and have it end in a draw when Joe get involved and ends up the "last man standing" so to speak. This way, he can gain back some of the momentum he lost from taking the pin last week.

Since they clearly don't want to get Lesnar involved with Reigns/Joe/Strowman stuff right now, have Heyman keep bringing up Goldberg in his promo, and then have it be teased that he will come out, even go as far as playing his music. I would do this since Toronto is where the Goldberg Survivor Series squash happened. In addition to that, it is a great way to get Lesnar heat, as Shawn Michaels can attest to. And from there, just send Enzo out there, as it could be revealed to be him behind the Goldberg cue, which leads to Lesnar destroying Enzo. After an F5 and leaving, Brock stops mid way, runs back into the ring, gives another F5, then applies the Kimura Lock, thus "breaking his arm". This way, he can be taken off TV and then get fired, as he brought people backstage and into the locker room, and the people took pictures and video of the wrestlers.

For the women, I would have Sasha end up becoming the new #1 Contender.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Brock & Heyman are on MizTV.


ah it must be time to bury the miztourage for no reason

i can't wait for brock to ragdoll all three of them while maryse makes googly eyes at him so miz, axel and bo can all look like total GEEKS

destroying the credibility of wrestlers/stables it's what vince is best at nowadays


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Notes for RAW tonight from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



The plan for WWE Universal champion Brock Lesnar tonight is for he and Paul Heyman to appear on MizTV.

As of an hour ago, The Triple Threat qualifiers to determine Alexa Bliss' Raw Womens championship challenger at Summerslam tonight were scheduled to be:

*Nia Jax vs. Mickie James vs. Dana Brooke.

*Alicia Fox vs. Emma vs. Sasha Banks.



Very much as expected when it comes to the women.

Not sure how to feel about the first thing.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

If Maryse ends up slapping Brock... :lelbrock


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

They couldn't have made it more obvious what next week's number 1 contender match will be. Same old boring shit. God forbid someone else gets a bit of spotlight for once.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Notes for RAW tonight from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: So...



Meh was kind of hoping Emma would be in the opposite one of Sasha and that would be the match next week, just because it would be something different. Now it's just basically a repeat of GBOF but instead of a gauntlet match they are doing it this way but ultimately it comes down to Sasha/Nia. Clearly done this way because Raw is in Boston next week, which gives Sasha a meaningful match in her hometown.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Is it wrong that I give zero fucks who Alexa faces at SS? The Women's Division has been booked terribly.


It's totally understandable to feel nothing about another mediocre Bliss match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Notes for RAW tonight from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Raw



Well, Sasha vs. Emma vs. Alicia sounds like it can be a good match. Nia, Dana, and Mickie? Yikes.

Shame we all know who is winning the 2 matches. I mean, at least do Sasha vs. Emma next week for something different. It's just getting old with Raw being dominated by 4 women all the time. The only difference this year is Alexa replaced Charlotte.

Give me Emma. Give me Paige. Anyone different.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Spoiler: So...
> 
> 
> 
> Meh was kind of hoping Emma would be in the opposite one of Sasha and that would be the match next week, just because it would be something different. Now it's just basically a repeat of GBOF but instead of a gauntlet match they are doing it this way but ultimately it comes down to Sasha/Nia. Clearly done this way because Raw is in Boston next week, which gives Sasha a meaningful match in her hometown.





TD Stinger said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Raw



Agreed Emma vs Sasha next week would have been a nice and fresh match up. It would have protected Nia since she wouldn't need to be pinned to lose and it would give Emma a chance to be featured and do something. But it is rather obvious that it will be Sasha vs Nia next week and it being in Sasha's hometown I am dreading the possibility of Nia getting the win and it being Nia vs Alexa at SummerSlam. I certainly hope not.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

WWE gotta switch it up tonight. how are they still doing Braun and Reigns? There is literally no reason for it. Dead that shit asap


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To me Roman and Braun should have one last PPV match to end it all. And I would do inside Hell in a Cell. Yes, I know HIAC is a SD PPV but screw that. This feud is the perfect setting for a HIAC match.

End it there. And then, I would consider moving Roman or Braun (probably Braun) to Smackdown.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Apparently, they're having problems selling tickets for Raw and SD in Toronto this week.
> 
> And Toronto used to be a WWF hot-bed. Jesus. How low can they go? It's like every week there is an issue financially for this company..


Source?

The only tickets still available are in the 300 section.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> To me Roman and Braun should have one last PPV match to end it all. And I would do inside Hell in a Cell. Yes, I know HIAC is a SD PPV but screw that. This feud is the perfect setting for a HIAC match.
> 
> End it there. And then, I would consider moving Roman or Braun (probably Braun) to Smackdown.


I agree, I think the feud lends itself to another match after tonight's LMS match and a HIAC stipulation is the perfect way to end it. No reason why they can't do it at No Mercy even with the HIAC PPV being a SD exclusive now. A HIAC PPV is just not a good idea anyway. The feud should dictate the stipulation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The storyline is really running on empty at this point, and then they're having another match tonight, and the 4 way at SS? By then, people will be checked out. Plenty are already out on the borderline of being tired of it since nothing new is developing in the story.

It's a bore. What're they even feuding over once the Title situation is taken care of at SS? Nothing.

Only appealing part of that is someone being sent to SD, of course.



optikk sucks said:


> WWE gotta switch it up tonight. how are they still doing Braun and Reigns? There is literally no reason for it. Dead that shit asap


See.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Got my New Day shirt on, drinking a peanut butter banana smoothie, ready for RAW!

Can't wait to be there. Between the Last Man Standing massacre and triple threat tournament, surely WWE can't mess it up?

Gonna be a fun couple of days either way. I'm most excited about seeing my boy Jinder tomorrow! Wooo!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894362391626096640Seth calling out Sheamus and Cesaro on Twitter last night. Curious to see what happens tonight. But I think Seth and Dean will be looking for revenge over last week 100%.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894362391626096640Seth calling out Sheamus and Cesaro on Twitter last night. Curious to see what happens tonight. But I think Seth and Dean will be looking for revenge over last week 100%.


Oh definitely, I see them doing Ambrose vs Cesaro tonight with it having a similar ending as last week of Sheamus/Cesaro beating down Ambrose and then Rollins comes in for the save.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The storyline is really running on empty at this point, and then they're having another match tonight, and the 4 way at SS? By then, people will be checked out. Plenty are already out on the borderline of being tired of it since nothing new is developing in the story.
> 
> It's a bore. What're they even feuding over once the Title situation is taken care of at SS? Nothing.
> 
> ...


because man it's the SPECTACLE

roman reigns vs braun strowman is a SPECTACLE

maybe they'll rip each other to shreds, tear the roof off the place and everything will be fine

but they probably won't 

when all you care about is SPECTACLE, if the SPECTACLE doesn't happen, you've got... the current WWE. all they do is carnival barking anymore

vince doesn't care about anything but the SPECTACLE. the last main event storyline that wasn't almost solely about SPECTACLE was daniel bryan vs. the authority. then bryan got hurt and i think vince decided fuck this shit this is what i get? i'm gonna go back to my safe space and carnival bark instead



Dolorian said:


> Oh definitely, I see them doing Ambrose vs Cesaro tonight with it having a similar ending as last week of Sheamus/Cesaro beating down Ambrose and then Rollins comes in for the save.


i'd like to see rollins interfere to save ambrose and get ambrose dq'd 

give ambrose more reasons to not like rollins, more reasons to turn heel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894362391626096640Seth calling out Sheamus and Cesaro on Twitter last night. Curious to see what happens tonight. But I think Seth and Dean will be looking for revenge over last week 100%.


I wish we could see Rollins and Cesaro instead of Dean and Cesaro, cause I'm thinking that's how it'll be.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I personally wouldn't mind Dean vs. Cesaro. They had some good ones in 2014/2015. But given a choice I'd rather see Seth vs. Cesaro.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I personally wouldn't mind Dean vs. Cesaro. They had some good ones in 2014/2015. But given a choice I'd rather see Seth vs. Cesaro.


Going by Cagematch, Ambrose/Cesaro hasn't happened in over 3 years. The same was the case with Rollins/Sheamus until last week. Should be a good match up. I guess they are doing it this way first in order to mix up their styles. If they do a rematch for the tag titles at No Mercy next, I could see them doing Ambrose/Sheamus and Rollins/Cesaro during the build for that PPV.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoiler: MATCHES



As of an hour ago, The Triple Threat qualifiers to determine Alexa Bliss' Raw Womens championship challenger at Summerslam tonight were scheduled to be: Nia Jax vs. Mickie James vs. Dana Brooke & Alicia Fox vs. Emma vs. Sasha Banks. -PWINSIDER



Gee, I wonder who wins those.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, ready for RAW. Not doing the usual commentary before the show since plenty of it has been discussed already so, just excited and looking forward to the Reigns vs Strowman LMS match, more Rollins/Ambrose progression and Sasha winning her triple threat match to move on to the next round.

Go!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: MATCHES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol Right. What suspense! Hopefully, it's not the same boring people in the title picture as usual.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: MATCHES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat second match is going to be a botchy train wreck.

Edit: You know what.. Both are going to be.. Oof..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This show looks to be pretty good. I said the same thing last week though and you seen what happened.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm watching RAW for the time in months. Yeah hope I don't regret it


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time for the A show! opcorn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:brock starting the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The boos and cheers.

:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping for a decent show tonight, I tuned out early last week and fast forwarded through most of the recording later on in the week.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*I kinda wish it were just Sasha vs. Emma and Mickie James vs. Nia Jax as the qualifer matches. Fox and Dana being in them sound like wasted bodies.*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They want to kill the crowd with Jason Jordan again? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, the Miztourage are about to get wrecked by the Beast.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: Hot crowd.. Not surprising considering it's a Canadian crowd..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh we are opening with that segment right away? Ok...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Miz it took you this long to realise that you keep getting cheap-shotted on your own show? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Toronto crowd gonna be pretty good tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I kinda wish it were just Sasha vs. Emma and Mickie James vs. Nia Jax as the qualifer matches. Fox and Dana being in them sound like wasted bodies.*


Eh, I’ll give them points for doing something somewhat different.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT crowd thus far.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That pop for Lesnar is pretty nice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop for Lesnar :Brock


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well if Miz didn't want to get destroyed on his own show, Brock being a guest isn't the best choice


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else find it weird Maryse is still there even with Axel and Bo as Miz' back up? I dunno she just doesn't fit with them imo, just looks odd her and Miz up front and Bo and Curtis standing in the background.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well RIP Miztourage


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Canadian crowd is always great


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, I’ll give them points for doing something somewhat different.


*It'd still be nice, it's just that I believe those 1on1 matches more, Dana's greenness would hold back Jax/Mickie and Sasha/Emma would be held down by Fox's comedy shtick.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lesnar gonna eat Miztorage for breakfast and then have a threesome with Sable and Maryse.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Someone in the front row is wearing a nicely made "Roman sucks" shirt..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I swear Kurt got a bigger reaction here than he did in his hometown, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn feels weird seeing Brock in a blue t shirt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That sign "Hey Miz, white belts are for women" :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz and The Miztourage about to get the 3MB treatment lmfao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That heat for Miz


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PMSL. hilarious. :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Hey Miz, white belts are for women" That sign doesn't make any sense? :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Guys, these are Raw's top 2 singles champions! Behold :CENA


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd is fuckin live tonight


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok. Brock is retaining at Summerslam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Curtis Axel looks like he shit himself


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bo's face!!!! :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOE chants :banderas


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

Betting on Roman, what a heel.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So yeah, Brock is retaining.

Miz is about to sacrifice the Mitourage. You're damn right you would put your money on Strowman!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Miz is so good


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, this is the first time I've agreed with Miz on something lol.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This crowd

:mark


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Miz, so good.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep Brock is winning at summerslam match with Roman at WM is still on :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

GreatestOfAllTime said:


> Betting on Roman, what a heel.


He made up for it with Brock and Joe. As in “Joe! Joe! Joe!.”


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good crowd tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Crowd is pretty lit tonight, lets see how long it takes RAW to kill their enthusiasm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock about to fuck em all up :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Miz is better than Roman. What an insult.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh shit, we're about to see a demonstration.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you and your wife roleplay?!? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar about to wreck the Miztourage


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Meh. I'm no Miz or Miztourage fan but there's no need for this tbh.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

dallas and axel :mj4 what nerds


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Da fuck was the point of that?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking love brock


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT.. Miz and Bo Dallas took the F5 the old school face first way.. None of that gay taking the bump on their side shit..

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Miztourage 
2017-2017


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh man I want that Maple Leaf blue Suplex City shirt!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz made to look like a geek. Pretty pointless.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rip Miztourage, now you can't take them seriously


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mark:

About time Bork showed up and kicked ass. Tired of him sitting in a ring for 10 minutes and doing nothing.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just warning all of y'all, if Paige shows up tonight I am going to mark like a fucking bitch lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You can end the show right now :maury


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol That was awesome! See thats what i wanna see Brock do when he comes on Raw, not standing there smirking then leaving, have him tear shit up every time.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Awesome start to Raw


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If the crowd is like this in Brooklyn, we’re in for a barn burner.

It won’t, but God let this match live up to the hype.

And now my hype is killed after seeing Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yayyyyy Seth next :mark: I'm ready for Ambrollins action, bring it on.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The main event scene at least is in a pretty good place right now tbh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That backstage Rollins' pop.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> The Crowd is pretty lit tonight, lets see how long it takes RAW to kill their enthusiasm


It's Toronto, Canadian crowds are always nuts.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894712934894522369


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Rollins in action? Interesting, so will they do Rollins/Cesaro? Bring it :mark


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Just warning all of y'all, if Paige shows up tonight I am going to mark like a fucking bitch lol.


I hope not


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Rip Miztourage, now you can't take them seriously


now? :nikki2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phaedra said:


> Just warning all of y'all, if Paige shows up tonight I am going to mark like a fucking bitch lol.


If Paige shows up the only thing I'll be able to think about is her getting smutted out by Woods & Maddox, and Mexican drug cartel coke binges and coke fueled domestic violence.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Just warning all of y'all, if Paige shows up tonight I am going to mark like a fucking bitch lol.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894697901267402752


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"brock taking out the trash" -michael cole by way of vince mcmahon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The promos between Nakamura and Jinder are gonna be hard to watch


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Awesome start to Raw


we all know its all downhill from here


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can one of yall make a gif of Bo Dallas taking that F5? It was one of the best F5 bumps I've seen in years..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> I hope not


The crowd is hot, I think if they threw her out there for one of these matches tonight they would pop huge for her. I'll be happy to see her because I want her to be well and do well.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894697901267402752


I really don't want that disgusting whore back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BURN IT DOWN


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> The promos between Nakamura and Jinder are gonna be hard to watch


Yeah I wonder how they'll go about it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Seth pop.

:mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice pop for Seth!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BURN IT DOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWN!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WTF Burn it down?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm still not used to that BURN IT DOWN scream in Seth's entrance :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't get into that Burn it down thing at all. :jaydamn


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they added "burn it down" to seths theme, ffs so stupid

OFH FUCK OFF COLE WITH THE QUOTES from social media


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> If Paige shows up the only thing I'll be able to think about is her getting smutted out by Woods & Maddox, and Mexican drug cartel coke binges and coke fueled domestic violence.


me too but i want to see her shake it off, stand up to it and just shake it off and do what she does best.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That burn it down part of his entrance theme was cringe as fuck holy shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i love that "BURN IT DOWN!" they added to his theme, just a nice small addition but its made it a bit better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh they added some fire to the panels while it said "burn it down", nice.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:frank1Brock killed em!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and Cesaro :banderas

Very very nice start to RAW

Edit: Fuck, it's Rollins and Sheamus


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Just warning all of y'all, if Paige shows up tonight I am going to mark like a fucking bitch lol.


With this crowd, she could very well just get Xavier chants. Don't want that


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ugh, they're just doing a rematch from last week. Fine, you better give me Ambrose vs. Cesaro tonight then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Seth facing Sheamus again?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another rematch :lol

Why am I surprised...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Should've been against Cesaro tonight but, oh well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait they are doing Rollins/Sheamus again?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That burn it down saying in his theme. No no just so cringe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still don't get why they wear skirts...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> With this crowd, she could very well just get Xavier chants. Don't want that


Oh ... i'm too trusting. I would hate that to happen too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, so what will happen this time? We can't have a repeat of last week, surely? Unless Dean & Seth get the upper hand this time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> With this crowd, she could very well just get Xavier chants. Don't want that


Don't matter what town she shows up in, if she doesn't get Xavier and or Maddox chants I will be disappointed lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sheamus and Cesaro are so boring !


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wha was up with that burn it down crap. God


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Should be a good match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> With this crowd, she could very well just get Xavier chants. Don't want that


It’s not happening, but even if she did, fans might chant that for five seconds before forgetting about it.

Even when that whole scandal was released, it was forgotten 2 weeks later by Mania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sheamus and Cesaro doing the fusion :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> God i love that "BURN IT DOWN!" they added to his theme, just a nice small addition but its made it a bit better.


 Still a shit theme.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The High King said:


> we all know its all downhill from here


Na we have Roman vs Braun tonight


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Oh ... i'm too trusting. I would hate that to happen too.


Why do you like that nasty woman?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The crowd may save this show from being boring tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. That's the hardest part of the ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wished Booker would stop saying "MMMMMMMM" so much


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh shit. That's the hardest part of the ring.


Rollins will always take a bump into the barricade or the apron.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck me imagine if they changed romans no theme lyrics to a lyrical one

BIG DOG BIG DOG BIG DOG BIG BIG BIG DOG


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate commercial breaks in matches.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

the_hound said:


> fuck me imagine if they changed romans no theme lyrics to a lyrical one


Already been done.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I honestly just wish the would just use the lyric version of Seth’s theme song. Just don’t care for the instrumental one and honestly listening to the song, it sounds good in a arena setting.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It's official. "Burn it down!!" is over! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Haven't watched a Raw live in what feels like forever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus actually getting some heat.

Wow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Always love that little heel touch from Sheamus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's a 'burn it down' sign in the crowd. Guess that's a good sign for that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice sequence there


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no idea why but I laughed out loud when Seth waved his arms around all crazy right before he went for the pin just then :lol It was cute haha.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Love when Seth brings out some random moves from his old move set.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now that looks like the Seth I remember. Shame he’ll probably never be the way he once was.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:kobelol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, they traded victories.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They just completely buried The Miz.

Sad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Old School Rollins there :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yay 50/50 booking, man this company


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roll up pin of death.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Man I just love 50/50 booking


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Why do you like that nasty woman?


I really don't feel I need to explain. I just do. She has a character, she has something about her, she's good in the ring and I don't give a fuck about her personal life because it's her life. I like her character. 


AMBROSE!! WE WANT AMBROSE!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loud "We Want Ambrose" chants.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This storyline is good for Ambrose. Crowd hasn't reacted to him this well in a while.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Apart from the trading wins thing, they're booking this program pretty well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised we didn't see Ambrose right there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Ambrose this week to save Seth. More good progression and development because now people will wonder why Dean didn't come out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There better be something else with this tonight cos if there's no Dean on this show, it'll be disappointing. Gimme me Ambrollins WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Like they didn’t do the same thing twice. Dean said he wouldn’t come out, and he didn’t.

Still thinking we’re getting Ambrose vs. Cesaro tonight.


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Apart from the trading wins thing, they're booking this program pretty well.


I think it's better than one sided bullshit like the Hardyz feud.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman and Braun needs to end.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose ditched him :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

in what reality would the former world champion be stupid enough to go for cesaro, even his direction was wrong and woulnd even hit him


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Overall great segment. A nice, physical match between Sheamus and Rollins. Sheamus gets his win back via fuckery, Rollins goes after both and gets his ass beat. Ambrose doesn't make the save.

Good storyline stuff.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good contrast from last week to keep the Ambrose/Rollins angle a mystery.

And seeing Brock was cool, I guess.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those WE WANT AMBROSE chants though. Warms my heart <3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This storyline is good for Ambrose. Crowd hasn't reacted to him this well in a while.


It's good for Rollins too. I want to see the story of how they manage to hash it out and come back to being brothers. These two are made for each other.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thought they would have protected a top guy more with that finish.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How's the crowd on TV? 

Pretty crazy in person


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

GreatestOfAllTime said:


> I think it's better than one sided bullshit like the Hardyz feud.


I think the same thing would have been accomplished with Rollins winning the match but getting a beat down at the very end of it. It's not a huge deal, but I don't think he needed to lose, he's been losing a lot as it is.

Anyway, the feud is good. They're building it well in-ring and backstage, would be nice to get something atypical though, like some kind of segment out of the wrestling arena. But that goes for the whole show really.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loving the start to this RAW.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

im loving how im 35 minutes into RAW and i havent heard a fucking high-end hairdryer once (RAW gets the good hairdryers)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally a replay.. :mark: :mark:

@ 1:13... Bo Dallas sold that F5 better than anyone in the PG era.. Holy shit I wish everyone sold it that way again..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894714015632416768


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> It's good for Rollins too. I want to see the story of how they manage to hash it out and come back to being brothers. These two are made for each other.


Agreed. It's great for both guys. Thus far, every crowd (even the deader ones from previous weeks) have been very invested in their segments. Good to see Rollins lose and show that this isn't WWE's usual one-sided BS that we get 99% of the time.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> How's the crowd on TV?
> 
> Pretty crazy in person


Sounds good man, loud. Keep it up.

Don't bother posting on here though, enjoy the show.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Since Ambrose no-showed, that means we still have more Ambrollins yet to come! :mark:


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ambrose not coming to help Rollins...Brilliant! I want to hear the explanation when Seth runs into him.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

50/50 booking is awful. They could have held a promo or sth which ended with the beatdown.

The feud overall is very nice, though.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Agreed. It's great for both guys. Thus far, every crowd (even the deader ones from previous weeks) have been very invested in their segments. Good to see Rollins lose and show that this isn't WWE's usual one-sided BS that we get 99% of the time.


bloody great he didn't come out too. He be in the back like 'why the fuck would i stand up for you in a fight you started you couldn't fucking win ... again. fuck off' lol He owes him shit all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I give up. Miz is just a pathetic jobber and it's never going to change. Only reason I watch WWE and he's just a pathetic joke. WWE is just so bad anyone who is entertaining is a jobber geek while the dullest crap they can sign get pushed to the moon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my god Dean Get Over it! :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Finally a replay.. :mark: :mark:
> 
> @ 1:13... Bo Dallas sold that F5 better than anyone in the PG era.. Holy shit I wish everyone sold it that way again..
> 
> ...


took the miztourage like what a month to be turned into total GEEKS :mj4


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Rollins needs to snap and go all hardcore on these guys..

He's just so boring and vanilla at the moment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finally Seth asks Dean what he has to do to get him to forgive him.

Cesaro vs Dean tonight :mark:


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

God this ambrose and rollins story is so cringe. They sound like ex lovers 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What a jobberiffic theme for Jason Jordan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan's theme is atrocious and he came to crickets.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Crickets for Jordan

:zayn3


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins is now the best storyline in the company.

Unfortunately, the four monsters has cooled off from last week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god this theme....How could anyone make this and think it sounds good at all?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok so Ambrose/Cesaro and then Rollins comes out for the save


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

"Welcome to being alone."

:'(


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yes! Dean vs. Cesaro. And again, I like the progression here.

Dear God Jordan's theme is awful. Like, as bad as Samoa Joe's first NXT theme was. Chad Gable definitely won the good theme in the divorce, lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why was some random dude standing around backstage? :lol Kurt didn't even know who he was LOL.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Let's go jobber!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at this guy getting a match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome segment. Good to see it isn't a straight line back to being cool with one another. There has to be bumps in the road.

BTW, I know this weeks' match was shorter, but I loved the Sheamus/Rollin match. Good physical match with no wasted movez os SPOTZ. Old Seth is definitely back. Looked quick in there again. He's been killing it on TV matches this year, especially.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Enhancement talent?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dude looks like a skinnier Rusev.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol The jobber getting a bigger pop than the dude they're trying to push to the moon


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Who the fuck is Jean Pierre Goulet?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i thought his name was jason angle now


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Jason Jordan might already be done.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Jason Jordan's theme is atrocious and he came to crickets.


That's cause Jordan sucks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Random geek backstage :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lets go jobber.:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Lets go jobber!" lol Jordan is a massive fail.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

that Pop though:smile:. Who is suppose to get over with this music


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What's a random local jobber doing hanging out backstage? How did he get in?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Dat let's go jobber chant XD


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yikes at the "Let's go jobber" chants and boos. Poor Jason Jordan


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

man kurt angle so lucky some random guy in a leotard was hanging around backstage so kurt could give him an OPPORTUNITY


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dat nepotism from Kurt.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The jobber is getting bigger pops :lol please end this atrocious storyline. Jordan sucks


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They need to go the Kurt Angle route with Jordan and make him as delusional as it gets as an answer to the mild reactions.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Poor Jason. He's flopped already.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jordan is great but has no charisma this should be gable


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What are we *three weeks* into the Jordan as Angle's son storyline and already a "let's go jobber" chant!? That is stiff.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the Ambrose i remember, the one i related to, playing the street kid who knows better than to trust someone twice. someone who's been burned more than once who knows the only person who has his back is him. FUCKING LOVE IT lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jordan getting those boo's :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Unless Jordan is turning heel, why put him against a Canadian?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why is there a star of david on the back of this jobber's leotard :heston


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The alt-right is in the house. :lmao Loving JJ's intensity and smugness. They've got to be pushing him as a heel.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jason Jordan is really good in the ring.

He needs to turn heel before the end of the year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Horrible theme, horrible generic finisher, no charisma, no character, no mic skills, doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out why he's getting boo'ed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my fuck, a Baley promo fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Drew Mcintyre aka placerholder for Adam Cole.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Everybody saying Jordon is a flop, They really don't get it, As of right now everything is going to plan


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I think the same thing would have been accomplished with Rollins winning the match but getting a beat down at the very end of it. It's not a huge deal, but I don't think he needed to lose, he's been losing a lot as it is.
> 
> Anyway, the feud is good. They're building it well in-ring and backstage, would be nice to get something atypical though, like some kind of segment out of the wrestling arena. But that goes for the whole show really.


Problem is that exact thing happened last week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Watching Jordan and Gable as singles wrestlers, I keep thinking they gave the push to the wrong guy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jordan's reactions are getting worse every week. I'm not one of those "HEEL TURN FIXES EVERYTHING" guys, but that might be his only saving grace.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I get the storyline but the best way to get Jordan over his his great matches. put him with great workers and warch him get over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Bayley promo, time for a break.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dear God.....Bayley's hair is down.

Anyways, I wonder if they will actually run with the heat and actually do something with it with Jordan. I hope, but I doubt it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If Bayley cries I'm throwing my internet into a lake


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

These "make him fight jobbers for weeks" storylines never work as far as being over goes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like Jordan's intensity in the ring. Reminds me of a young Brock (move set wise). If the guy can somehow gain charisma and some character he can be great. Unfortunately I don't think he can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

Good man Jordan for destroying that evil Zionist.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bayley's promo is going to awful. She's probably going to get what chants.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Classic WWE, fans love Gable, dude gets good reactions in his matches, Jordan gets booed and next to no reaction, so by WWE logic Jordan is the one who should get the babyface push.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Why would they put JJ against a local guy?

It's almost like they want to burn him.


Nice pop for Jean Paul Jobber tho.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> These "make him fight jobbers for weeks" storylines never work as far as being over goes.




Uh. Braun Strowman says HELLO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Man that's gotta suck for Bayley. First she's been booked atrociously and now she had a championship opportunity at the second biggest PPV of the year, lost it due to injury, and has to see someone else get it in her place. Must be awful. 

Hopefully she comes back soon, and is actually booked well.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loooooooooool shes getting booooos


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894712787229978624


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley in leggings :book


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley in yoga pants looks pretty good, I have to admit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> These "make him fight jobbers for weeks" storylines never work as far as being over goes.


Tell that to Braun Strowman.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

CHARLY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NIA IS DANGEROUZ IN DA RING!!!111


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Unless Jordan is turning heel, why put him against a Canadian?


I believe that's the plan. Last week, I recall some saying Miz claimed JJ was being booed even though he got largely indifference. It was in the script so they had to run with it regardless of the reaction, so I believe they fully expect him to be booed and are banking on it. Jordan certainly seems to be enjoying it in either case. The booking is largely illogical though so I could very well be giving them more credit than they deserve.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

charlys top seee through, huge nipples


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Bayley in leggings :book


She definitely eats her Bootios.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking WWE

They have a injured wrestler who can't talk and who do they have interview her? A nobody interviewer who can't fucking talk.

WHERE IS RENEE TO CARRY THIS INTERVIEW?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bayley trying to find those classic, fake I Lost My Smile HBK facial expressions :maury :maury :maury


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

who is the guy that said to me that Nia wasn't dangerous. How is that safe :hushed:


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is so cringe. Barely will never make it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley getting boo's :HA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The boo's...yikes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley is talking but all I see is Charly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She really shouldn't have addressed the boos, unless they told her to, which would be a dumb move on their part.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. She is getting absolutely shit on.. I love it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh wow, why the fuck is Toronto booing Bayley ... that's like kicking a puppy in the face.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL TURN TIME


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit she's getting Roman treatment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Gong this segment my goodness


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a mess, Bayley take it from Sheamus...when you are in a hole...stop digging.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Just shows how hard it is to be a face


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Uh. Braun Strowman says HELLO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Braun didnt get over because he beat jobbers for weeks.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Wow.. She is getting absolutely shit on.. I love it


She's terrible on the mic.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

cringe boos. Oh god. WWE have ruined teh equivalent of John Cena


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ultimately this injury will help Bayley, but Jesus this is bad.

Toronto fans booing the mention of tweets. :lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I feel bad for Bayley. I knew her character would fail on the main roster and she has zero mic skill.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha didn't exactly get a huge pop, either.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasha always has amazing gear. Pays to be married to the costume designer :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I always cringe when Bayley does a promo

I also always cringe when Cole says "It's boss time"


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you Canada.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

TBH I think a Jordan heel turn is already planned from the start. Everything he's done just feels like it's telegraphing it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bayley is damaged goods. That crowd reaction was bad.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck you wwe, you had a chance to turn sasha heel right there right now and you fucked up


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Bayley getting shat on.

Sasha getting a mixed reaction.

:lol


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Jason Jordans music sucks and the Angle Dad story is even worse. They killed this dude before he even started. 

Bayley is awful on the mic

This Toronto crowd is awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Bayley getting shat on.
> 
> Sasha getting a mixed reaction.
> 
> :lol


I've been saying it recently, but they've been fucking up with the Womens' booking..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So two triple threats ... does this mean Summer Rae might get on telly. 

Or the new country strong Dana Brooke ... I'm dreading seeing her out there in a tied gingham shirt and denim shorts lol.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Give me ass n titties! Don't give these unentertaining chicks. I want entertainment dammit!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Did Cole just say it's boss time? Wow terrible bad 


What the hell was that promo. This could have been done in a pre recorded interview


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hell after that, maybe Bayley should be the one to turn heel. She has more motivation than Sasha at this point.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> Braun didnt get over because he beat jobbers for weeks.




I hopped on the BRAUNWAGON when he was beating 4 jobbers at once. I already know you're one of the people who truly believe Roman is the only reason he's over. While it did help, he got over by beating jobbers, tossing Kalisto in the trash, basically making jobber Zayn his personal bitch, and then finally attempting to kill Roman Reigns. Why can't you do the same for Jordan? It works. Have him beat the fuck out of a face Dean if he still exists, or Rollins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> So two triple threats ... does this mean Summer Rae might get on telly.
> 
> Or the new country strong Dana Brooke ... I'm dreading seeing her out there in a tied gingham shirt and denim shorts lol.


nia dana sasha emma alicia mickie


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Or the new country strong Dana Brooke ... I'm dreading seeing her out there in a tied gingham shirt and denim shorts lol.


ohhhhh deahrrr laaaaaaaaaawd


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Bayley getting shat on.
> 
> Sasha getting a mixed reaction.
> 
> :lol


 I love Toronto :lol

Bayley brought it on herself, the boos weren't noticeable until she addressed them and they responded by booing more :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Man that shit was hilarious, mentioning the boo's did her no favours as everyone started booing because it comes across like she's hating on the crowd. Bad move Bayley....I love my city!


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE is just dumb, Jordan's gimmick is that he's "daddy's little boy" and that is not a babyface gimmick. Make's it look like he didn't earn his opportunity and only get them because he's the GM son. Having commentators say how good he is in the ring doesn't help either because it once again look like they try to control what we think and it only makes him look obnoxious, just look at Kurt Angle, they knew these things and he got boo'ed.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

PAIGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> nia dana sasha emma alicia mickie


Oh yeah ... mickie james, forgot about her.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I wouldn't generalize from the Toronto crowd though. It's a well-known hot spot, so to speak.

Toronto, Chicago, Philly, and New York tend to just have a flavor of their own compared to other places.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The average "dude bro" Canadian WWE fan is the fucking worst and I personally _can't_ _stand_ Bayley. Arguably the tackiest and obnoxious group of pro wrestling fans on planet Earth and I'd take the Uk crowd over them ten times outta ten. Canadians seldom get a live event so they *have* to go above and beyond to be as obnoxious as humanly possible when they do, because the show _has_ to be about them. So damn corny.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd mark out if Emma won


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxy

:mark


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aw, jeez. That was BRUTAL. I don''t even like Bayley, and I felt bad for her out there :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Unless Jordan is turning heel, why put him against a Canadian?


Seriously. Either he's on a path to being a heel or the bookers are utterly incompetent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Such random opponents for Sasha.

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I'd mark out if Emma won


So would I, sadly we both know that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, you mean there's more than four women on the Raw roster? :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This has potential to be good. The other 3 way? Probably not.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck me what the actual fuck is this bull shit????


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

wank... I mean piss break time


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

the_hound said:


> PAIGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


No!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Would love to see Emma win. A heel vs heel at Summerslam could be fun. So sick of the same 4 girls all the time.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Emma! Too bad Sasha is in this match. Poop Emma doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they please get a camera for the front of the announce table? Just looks so dumb with them with their backs turned from the ring.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The state of Bayley LMAO.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> This has potential to be good. The other 3 way? Probably not.


The other triple threat probably ends in 3 minutes :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I've been saying it recently, but they've been fucking up with the Womens' booking..


This whole division feels like the later stages of musical chairs. Same people with the same characters doing the same thing. Make some call ups, evolve some characters... do something to mix it up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wanna bet Emma is eating the pin?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Emma is such a bad chick though


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lexyyyyy w that pop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Emma should face Alexa. Ugly bitches like Bayley and Sasha shouldn't be on screen.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

To think that among the six women only Sasha gets a reaction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This whole division feels like the later stages of musical chairs. Same people with the same characters doing the same thing. Make some call ups, evolve some characters... do something to mix it up.


Yep. And look at this match. How damn predictable is this. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First Bayley in leggings, then out comes Bliss in leggings wens3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

michael "twitter quotes" cole


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

bayley fave booed
Sasha face mixed 
bliss heel cheered 


wwe have shite booking


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rofl Toronto with no fucks given about the Women's division


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Unless Jordan is turning heel, why put him against a Canadian?


This is the same company who once thought Brock would get booed in his hometown.

So…..yeah.

Nice bump by Sasha.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

It's so obvious that Sasha and Nia are winning tonight, we should've just had the no1 contender sorted this week.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just putting it out there but .... the other triple thread needs star power. I don't want Nia Jax vs Sasha next week ... please no.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Let's go emma" :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> She really shouldn't have addressed the boos,


This.

There is only one person I ever seen take being boo'ed, address it, destroy the crowd and reverse it. Spontaneously.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Let's go, Emma" chants" :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can we just cut ahead to the alexa run-in/post-match beatdown so i can see those leggings again


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Vince: Oh no Emma is getting cheated over banks. Take her off the show. WWE Logic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That move by Alicia Fox always looks nice.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’ll give Sasha this, she throws some good knees.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG I THOUGHT EMMA WON


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Jordan's reactions are getting worse every week. I'm not one of those "HEEL TURN FIXES EVERYTHING" guys, but that might be his only saving grace.


The problem is that he has nothing going on for him. No charisma, no mic skills, no in-ring skills, no nothing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this match is surprisingly not bad

of course a crowd that isn't deader than the undertaker & kane's parents will help any match


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Alicia will win :kobelol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Why is Bliss on commentary?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course she did, fuck this company


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

dead crowd for this match. Toronto hates women, can't wait for hojo to join


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for coming, Emma.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soooooooooooooooooo predictable. Yawn.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

How predictable...so over it.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Poor Emma


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck Vince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Emma was the most over woman in that match :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

fucking ref botched the count, he had his hand completely stopped for a split second an inch off the mat before the kickout :heston


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sasha wins, what a fucking surprise.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The right woman won. 


The sexual tension between Alexa and Sasha is palpable. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Wanna bet Emma is eating the pin?


Close enough lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma was so close :gameover :gameover


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Right person won, let's see who she is facing next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Emma was the most over woman in that match :lol


She really was.

:lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Of course Emma taps. This company sucks, pushing a troll doll like Sasha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

All the roll up's in that match were messy as hell though.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Interesting" how a decent women's match was done when they actually used more of the talent they have.

Predictable ending, but we all knew that.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I was hoping for Emma but for some reason they don't value her. She can really go in the ring I don't get why they hold her back. 

Plus she looks good, the real deal.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh you see that look between bliss and banks. I bet you that they have heat backstage. lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sasha wins, nothing new here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone really want to see another Sasha title reign? :bored


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Emma was the most over woman in that match :lol


It's Toronto.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sick of Sasha. Go the fuck away.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Braun!

Pray for Mickie if she's in there with Dana and Nia.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Beast slaying and conquering :mark: Shame it came at Miz's expense though. 

Ambrose/Rollins storyline progressing nicely. 

:bjpenn

If WWE is outsmarting me and making Jordan a heel he has incredible potential to get heat. Culminating with a cross brand feud vs Gable. I can dream. 

Bailey looking fine but getting booed? 

:fuckthis


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

FFS why can't we just have the singles match this week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun with this rape promo :braun


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

BRAAAAAUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNN! :braun


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emma proved she could go there. At least they save me from turning this off with BRAUUUNNNNNNNN AND HIS PLAYGROUND 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Right person won, let's see who she is facing next week.


nia jaxx>


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Wanna bet Emma is eating the pin?


I'd say you were 75% right, lol.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YEEEEEESSSSSSS THIS GUY!!! I'M WITH THIS GUY!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

So the other match is Nia vs Dana vs Mickie? Nia's obviously winning, but it'll be interesting seeing how the crowd reacts to that match. I'll be shocked if Dana is the most over in the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well Braun good luck to you when you are no longer feuding with Reigns.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> All the roll up's in that match were messy as hell though.


 Is that surprising? 99% of the women in the company cannot wrestle well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Emma proved she could go there. At least they save me from turning this off with BRAUUUNNNNNNNN AND HIS PLAYGROUND
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And she was the most over person in that match somehow.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Braun looking like he was eyeing up a fine ass bitch or a big ass steak


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun

HE LIKES HURTING ROMAN REIGNS. :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ace said:


> Does anyone really want to see another Sasha title reign? :bored


Nope! At least not me. Nothing against Sasha, but I'd really love to see something new.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This big dog And yard gimmick was shit in 2000 and it's worse now. Get your own gimmick


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lothario said:


> It's Toronto.


So?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Ace said:


> Does anyone really want to see another Sasha title reign? :bored


Yes, I mean the other three were hardly reigns. (Although personally I'd be cool with Emma as champ as well).


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:braun!!!

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what's going to happen when you've got roman reigns, braun, joe and lesnar in the same ring?

hopefully not an overbooked mess

fingers crossed


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> Is that surprising? 99% of the women in the company cannot wrestle well.


It's not. I don't think Sasha's ever had a match in the last year without some sloppy pin. She's suppose to be the "End all be all" of the women's revolution, no?


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Irrelevant said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone really want to see another Sasha title reign?
> ...


don't remind people of those "reigns"


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. And look at this match. How damn predictable is this. :lmao


Definitely one of the easiest cases to see Vince Mcmahon's ingenuity at 70 years old...

As I type this, I am shocked to hear some actually solid, character-fitting verbage. Nicely cut promo from Stroman there.More I hear Stroman, his voice kind of makes me think of a Phil Anselmo/Undertaker's natural voice hybrid.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Irrelevant said:


> Yes, I mean the other three were hardly reigns. (Although personally I'd be cool with Emma as champ as well).


And this one will most likely be the same, that's the problem. Either give her a meaningful title reign or don't give her anything at all.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

LucasXXII said:


> :braun :braun :braun :braun


this promo was 4 out of 4 :brauns


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Canadian crowds always have their fingers a bit more on the pulse of pro wrestling than US crowds, which are generally pretty casual.

If anything, TO's reactions tonight might give Vince and co a little insight into what the future holds for certain performers if they keep going on the paths they're on.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> So?


Canada has always been bizarro world. I love Emma, but another city and that wouldn’t have happened.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Banks needs a feud that doesn't involve the title.



The whole division just being about who's champion went past boring a long, long time ago.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I just want to take the opportunity to say that I really love Strowman's work. He's really amazing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> It's not. I don't think Sasha's ever had a match in the last year without some sloppy pin. She's suppose to be the "End all be all" of the women's revolution, no?


 She fooled people back in NXT having months rehearsing the same match over and over again for Takerovers. You can't pull that shit off on the main roster when you're wrestling 3-4 times a week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck Enzo, after the shit I've hear from him all last week. He's a fucking douchebag.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Had completely forgotten about Enzo/Cass/Show


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> Canada has always been bizarro world. I love Emma, but another city and that wouldn’t have happened.


True. In any other city, you could have heard a pin drop. Sad, but true.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Canada has always been bizarro world. I love Emma, but another city and that wouldn’t have happened.


Whatever you say, Jerry


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well Braun good luck to you when you are no longer feuding with Reigns.



NEVERRRRRRR!!! I will not be satisfied unless this the feud for the ages, let it never fucking end!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Enzo has been let on the bus this week I suppose


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope this retard gets buried..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

time for a piss break that never end-zos


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Screw Enzo....


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Every raw is terrible there days because there is too much shit being put on tv. Enzo, cass.....Fuck it most of the jobbers do not need to be on tv

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Enzo getting some boos from that Toronto crowd. :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Punkholic said:


> And this one will most likely be the same, that's the problem. Either give her a meaningful title reign or don't give her anything at all.


I agree with this. I don't want to see her as champ if she is only gonna hold the title for 30 days. Just give her a long, meaningful reign ffs.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Emma's shit. You're all just championing her because she's whining incessantly on Twitter and looks great in a pair of shades. 

She's the new trend.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This feud is just destined to meander on isn't it. Cass already killed him dead. That's all this needed to be.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck Enzo, after the shit I've hear from him all last week. He's a fucking douchebag.


Same. Really love his mic work, but after all I've read about him recently, have really lost a lot of respect for him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It'd be hilarious if crowds start to turn on Enzo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hurry the fuck up Enzo, tired of hearing you talk.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I bet Show really wants nothing to do with this feud.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Would love to see Big Show knock out Enzo, just for fun. Can't imagine behind the scenes Show, as one of the long reigning veterans, being a fan of Enzo's antics.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what the fuck is this twerp doing running around outside the ring like a complete fucking spaz

i am really hoping that they keep teasing big show being annoyed with this fuck and it ends in him and cass breaking enzo in half together

also booker and graves talking shit on enzo :mj4


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jedah said:


> Enzo getting some boos from that Toronto crowd. :lmao


He deserves it after all the things that have been put out about him recently. He seems to be a real douche.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, I thought The Club were faces.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Canada has always been bizarro world. I love Emma, but another city and that wouldn’t have happened.


Drinking too much WWE koolade methinks.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Saw a sign that said "Enzo is not a jobber"

. . .


:lol:lmao:vince5


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

First thing I see when I tune into Raw 2017: Big Show. This story will end with Big Show knocking out Enzo.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Whatever you say, Jerry


You really think Emma would have gotten that kind of reaction anywhere else, maybe other than the UK? Probably not. She barely got reaction in weeks before. She’ll barely get one in the weeks to come.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Nerrrrdddss. The club are awesome


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't believe the "nerds" thing is actually getting over now..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Well, I thought The Club were faces.


They are what they need to be whenever the Revival are injured.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit in arguably the cheesiest angle in the history of the biz (wow that's a mouthful), Big Show started his career working on top vs Hulk Hogan. Big Show entered WWF working popularity peak Steve Austin. Just thought Id point that out for perspective.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If they are doing another draft after Summerslam then Gallows and Anderson are probably going to SD. New Day needs a new team to feud with after they beat the Usos at Summerslam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> It'd be hilarious if crowds start to turn on Enzo.


I would love that. Cause Enzo is an asshole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope the Club are making serious bank, because they are shit and have been booked to do shit since signing with WWE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> If they are doing another draft after Summerslam then Gallows and Anderson are probably going to SD. New Day needs a new team to feud with after they beat the Usos at Summerslam.


I'd like to see them on SD just to see what they might become.

oh and btw seeing lots of 'Enzo is a cunt' type posts, someone fill me in cause it seems to be more than him being an annoying wee dick


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dr evil and mini me was a pretty funny line though. Just the lead up was rubbish since the crowd never saw most of it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How can anyone get behind Enzo? As a character he comes off as a loudmouth weasel who needs to latch onto big guys to let him get away with running his mouth. Soon as Cass ditched him surprise surprise he latched no to the next tallest guy. As a character he's awful, as a wrestler he's awful, as a person as i've heard he's awful, just a real douchebag on and off tv.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love the crowd getting behind The Enzshow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> It'd be hilarious if crowds start to turn on Enzo.


Hopefully. He deserves it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i love how obvious big show makes it that he has no idea why he's out there having anything to do with this pimple enzo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gainn said:


> Drinking too much WWE koolade methinks.


I love how people always use this generalization.

When has Emma ever gotten that kind of reaction? Never. She gets it one night in “bizarro world” because the crowd did it for shits and giggles. They weren’t doing it last week. And they won’t be doing it next week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> i love how obvious big show makes it that he has no idea why he's out there having anything to do with this pimple enzo


Yep, he really looks like he wants nothing to do with that feud.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> How can anyone get behind Enzo? As a character he comes off as a loudmouth weasel who needs to latch onto big guys to let him get away with running his mouth. Soon as Cass ditched him surprise surprise he latched no to the next tallest guy. As a cahracter he's awful, as a wrestler he's awful, as a person as i've heard he's awful, just a real douchebag on and off tv.




Great on the mic. Don't lie to yourself. Mic work to me is so god damn underrated these days. When Cass ripped him apart I had genuine sympathy for the poor little bastard. He's got the under dog thing going for him. Most casuals won't know about the whore thing or that he has backstage heat. I don't think Vince cares either. Dude can sell merch, and with no Undertaker around I don't think backstage court really exists anymore. If it did, why would Alexa and Sasha beef still exist? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LooseCannon1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel bad for loving the "NERDS!" thing.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm starting the show 80 minutes behind. Wonder how long it will take me to catch up to the live action....


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Gainn said:
> 
> 
> > Drinking too much WWE koolade methinks.
> ...


 to be fair she wasn't on raw last week


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> So?


You're not stupid.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> I hope the Club are making serious bank, because they are shit and have been booked to do shit since signing with WWE.


It's incredible how horrible booking can ruin great wrestlers. Has not only happened with The Club, but with 95% of the current roster.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some random thoughts...

- They need to stop putting Alexa on commentary, she's not good at it. She waits for the commentators to ask her questions.

- Sasha is in that match in Boston next week? Hometown curse strikes?

- I can't look at Enzo in the same way now after reading all the stuff about him...

- Cass out here jiggling his manboobs. Jesus, he needs to wear a shirt or go to the gym.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cass sucks and needs to put a shirt on 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Vince really does love seeing Enzo get his assed kicked. Can't say I'm opposed to it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Cass feuding with two guys? This feud is so dumb, Enzo such a pussy he needs a bigger guy with him to stand a chance against Cass.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

these enzo leaps for the corner every week :heston


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

commentary shooting on Enzo. Hey talk about professionalism


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dear God. Enzo did a dive and didn't kill himself.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh fuck off with this feud already.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Big Cass graduated to mom trunks..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lothario said:


> You're not stupid.


What? I pointed out a fact. Emma was the most over woman in that match. I didn't say that she was the most over in general, but in this particular instance, she was.

:draper2


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh shit! Starting off with Lesnar???

AWeSOME!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at that knockout.

Perfect :done smiley.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Show punch was actually well done, Show came out of nowhere there :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol That knockout punch was the most telegraphed slow "punch" I've ever seen..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What even is this feud anymore? :chlol


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> He deserves it after all the things that have been put out about him recently. He seems to be a real douche.


Comments like this are just funny to me, as if wrestlers were known to be angels, Enzo is just immature to the business. Some great wrestlers were initially and he's not the first or last to be like this. Not only that but a character trait like that is nowhere even near as bad as some other people in the industries. Legit blows my damn mind that people think being immature and bragging about the money you make is the biggest crime in the world.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Big Show standing tall again this week? Seriously?......


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This feud :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big show actually looks so into this feud...I don't know how you see otherwise. He's invested for the first time I can remember other then the Braun fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If Cass continues to be out of shape, he's better off getting attire like Gallows. Would at least look a little more threatening. Than seeing his man boobs every week.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

big show ultimate strategeritician

let big cass beat up enzo so he doesnt notice the KNOCKOUT PUNCH OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I will say Cass sold that KO punch like a boss.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Is this a good time to talk about Dave meltzer abs?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Even though it wouldn't make a lick of sense, I really hope in the end Enzo turns heel and becomes Cass's manager.

Oh and my guide to getting a new big guy over wouldn't be having him getting knocked out 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

KO out of nowhere!!!! Get the "R" out


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will they have Balor come out as the Demon before SummerSlam just like last year?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why does Finn look like he's about 50 years old, tonight? :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look! It's the worthless midget


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Balor thinks he's so cool with that jacket, "Yeah look at my popped collar i'm so bad ass man".


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

It's time for the weekly dose of awful Bray Wyatt booking.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG DUDE APPEARED BEHIND HIM IN THE RING WHEN THE LIGHTS TURNED UP

WHAT MIND GAMEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ BY FINN BALOR


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Here come Balor. Too sweet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least they got the Show/Cass/Enzo thing out of the way already.

Second half of the show should be great with Ambrose/Cesaro along with more Rollins stuff and also the monster LMS match between Reigns and Braun.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least the show is way better paced this week.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> Is this a good time to talk about Dave meltzer abs?


Only when someone starts a Meltzer thread about Meltzer talking about his abs and being buried after a rumored incident about Meltzer reporting how Meltzer was bragging about his abs at Dorney Park and Wildwater Kingdom at 830 Dorney Park Rd, Allentown, PA 18104 in front of the boys.

/Meltzer..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Well at least they got the Show/Cass/Enzo thing out of the way already.
> 
> Second half of the show should be great with Ambrose/Cesaro along with more Rollins stuff and also the monster LSM match between Reigns and Braun.


Yeah the rest of the show should be pretty good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the Ambrose/Cesaro match wasn't happening tonight, I'd probably be out of here and off of Raw for tonight, tbh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah the rest of the show should be pretty good.


Yeah and Joe could still show up during the main event. Should be good.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

It's a shame that Devitt has been lumped with absolute shite since his return from injury. Wyatt had potential but booking and being WAY too hokey has ruined him as a character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lots of filler since Brock segment and Rollins/Sheamus/Cesaro/Ambrose segment. We're still in that filler, too.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Rollins is from Davenport? Huh. Did not know that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can do the Balor arm thing halfway now, I can put my left arm up but not my right. I'm getting there


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's almost like nothing on this show matters, and nobody is over. I'm surprised raws ratings are still above 2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

PLEASE FAIL A DRUG TEST FINN, PLEASE FAIL A DRUG TEST!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If they’re going to do this feud, I don’t want to see regular Balor. I just want to see Demon Balor playing mind games.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh a Balor promo, well it's been a while since we had one.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It might just be me, but Finn's accent isn't as thick this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would love it if we could have Ambrose/Cesaro now..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

crowd has finally not dea any more. Only Devitt could do that


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh we know he doesn’t care about winning and losing Finn. He would be truly mental now if he did.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> If they’re going to do this feud, I don’t want to see regular Balor. I just want to see Demon Balor playing mind games.


demon balor is the same geek just painted up


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This has to be one of the most boring and pointless feuds ever (Enzo/Cass/Show).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There we go again with the stupid magic shit..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> If they’re going to do this feud, I don’t want to see regular Balor. I just want to see Demon Balor playing mind games.


That's just too good for WWE's creative team to make it happen.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Pretty good promo I thought.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Finn reminds me the T-Birds in Grease popping his collar every 2 seconds :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Go away Wyatt, getting beat up by a midget


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Deano next :mark:


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

That Balor promo was something rough


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was solid. I'm just over Wyatt's sillyness.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a decent segment.. Ambrose and Cesaro should be solid.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've seen 1367 wyatt promos and ive never seen him do any real magic. Just disappears

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean/Cesaro next. YES!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Appears, gets his ass kicked, and then runs away and tries to cut a promo about it.

And you wonder why no one cares about him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well thankfully that's over.

Ambrose/Cesaro next!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mra22 said:


> demon balor is the same geek just painted up


It truly feels like he does a much better job with the "Demon" gimmick.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Why the fuck am I watching this shit...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> Go away Wyatt, getting beat up by a midget


Is being 5 11 mean tht your a midget? I guess Rob Van Dam is one as well practically


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don Quixote said:


> That Balor promo was something rough


That was probably his best promo since he's been on the main roster :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Is being 5 11 mean tht your a midget? I guess Rob Van Dam is one as well practically


RVD isn't a geek though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw could really use Aleister Black on the roster right now. Right now they aint got that up and coming future star in their midcard that every company should have.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Is being *5 11* mean tht your a midget? I guess Rob Van Dam is one as well practically


:costanza2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok enough commercials. I imagine Ambrose picks up the win, gets beat down and then Rollins comes out for the save.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cesaro trips, walks it off like a boss, lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> There we go again with the stupid magic shit..


This.. The magic bullshit has to end.. It used to work well primarily with Undertaker. But they do it so often, and so sloppily now it has no affect anymore.

You can tell merely by the crowd they don't even hide the wrestler correctly anymore as when the lights come on they have a "Uh yeah, we all saw him enter the ring" reaction.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean back in a wife beater again.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Back to the wife beater look I see.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> MC 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Is being 5 11 mean tht your a midget? I guess Rob Van Dam is one as well practically
> ...


Being a geek doesn't make anyone a midget. What's funny is that what most things people criticise Devitt for is what you could say about rvd


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see Ambrose with the wife beater as opposed to the merch shirt. That's what he should wear for his matches all the times.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO the way Booker worded that made it sound like Seth & Dean were in a relationship :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Being a geek doesn't make anyone a midget. What's funny is that what most things people criticise Devitt for is what you could say about rvd



Not quite - RVD at least had something of a gimmick. Balor has none.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You've had a girlfriend before haven't ya cole? :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell is Booker even talking about?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks a bit odd Cesaro suddenly has a huge skull on one kneepads and a rib cage on his other kneepad.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Booker is the best thing on the show. Literally gives no fucks and just says whatever he wants

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Good to see Ambrose with the wife beater as opposed to the merch shirt. That's what he should wear for his matches all the times.


I think Dean should wear the tank top for his matches but his merch for promos, for a nice balance.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It’s a bad day at the office when Cole has to throw you a life preserver, Booker.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Here comes your life preserver booker LOL BURIED.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This match at Summerslam between Ambrose/Rollins vs Cesaro/Sheamus could be one of the best matches of the night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Commentary is such a detriment to the show. These muppets just never shut up and too often go on irrelevant tangents.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SavoySuit said:


> MC 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Being a geek doesn't make anyone a midget. What's funny is that what most things people criticise Devitt for is what you could say about rvd
> ...


Being a stoner is a gimmick?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Booker stop talking man, ur just burying urself deeper.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Am I hearing dueling chants for Ambrose or am I tired?? :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Booker is terrible


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Lothario said:


> Am I hearing fueling chants for Ambrose or am I tired??


 both


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

I love Booker.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Love how checked out Booker always is this run at commentary. Soon as someone says the word release I have the feeling Booker T is bolting out of Stanford's door.

On another note, haven't seen a chain wrestling spot culminated into a standing monkey flip in years.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker trying to explain what he was saying has me like


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

and commercial...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This ad break ruining my enjoyment of seeing Dean :lol Fuck off ad break lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Booker just rambles on and on not even knowing what he's saying half the time, and then tries to back it up as if what he's saying makes sense when Cole and Graves call him out on it. Still better than Otunga though.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Booker is so bad that it's good. :lol He's hilarious.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayley promo, women's match, Enzo and Cass followed by a Balor-Wyatt promo.

That's how you kill a show and crowd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Still better than Otunga though.


_Anything_ is better than Otunga La Funda.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All three Shield guys having singles matches tonight :mark


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894729352457314309
:ha

had to share this cause this girl is a genius. You should all give her a follow


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Bayley promo, women's match followed by a Balor-Wyatt promo.
> 
> That's how you kill a show and crowd.


balors promo was good, wyatts was ? Did he speak I actually can't remeber ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894729352457314309
> :ha
> 
> had to share this cause this girl is a genius. You should all give her a follow


That was good. :lol

And damn, that pop. :mark:


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> That was probably his best promo since he's been on the main roster :lol


:deandre


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God those 2 were scaring me with that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Cesaro done the superplex to the outside, I would have MARKED THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This match at Summerslam between Ambrose/Rollins vs Cesaro/Sheamus could be one of the best matches of the night.


 Have you seen the card? All performers involved should be disappointed if it isn't in the top two matches of the night.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus christ talk about the longest top rope spot in history, figure out what u wanna do and do it ffs, Cesaro stood there like "Ummm i wanna do thi....no hang on i gotta think about this".


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Aside from the fatal four way and Ambrose/Rollins vs Cesaro/Sheamus, the card looks terrible.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

did Booker t just think that a back breaker would win the match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Aside from the fatal four way and Ambrose/Rollins vs Cesaro/Sheamus, the card looks terrible.


Yep, those are the only two matches I care about at SummerSlam. Potentially Sasha/Alexa too. But other than that, nothing else.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This match at Summerslam between Ambrose/Rollins vs Cesaro/Sheamus could be one of the best matches of the night.


If given the right amount of time and they're not limited, it could end up being an incredible match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> did Booker t just think that a back breaker would win the match?


the spinebuster won the rock plenty of matches

unless you think it really was the people's elbow


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean sold that uppercut very well!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Phew, I was feeling tense during that Superplex spot. I actually thought someone was going to die there :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why are these two wrestling?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose is the most deceivingly tall guy ever, he's 6'4 but looks nowhere close to it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, those are the only two matches I care about at SummerSlam. Potentially Sasha/Alexa too. But other than that, nothing else.


Same, except that I'm looking forward to Nakamura/Jinder, too...just because I have high hopes that Shinsuke will win the title and will save us from Jinder's boring reign, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That uppercut was vicious.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why are these two wrestling?


Because Ambrose tried to help Rollins last week and got double teamed by Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That aborted suicide dive sell from Dean though :lmao He's so funny.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is the worst wrestler in the WWE.

Enzo and Corbin are better.

Cesaro still fucking Rules.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jedah said:


> Aside from the fatal four way and Ambrose/Rollins vs Cesaro/Sheamus, the card looks terrible.


Yeah doesn't feel like Summerslam at all, even the Fatal Four Way is something you'd probably see on a ppv like Battleground.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Booker t troll laugh kills me. Dude is hilarious 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is getting plenty of time.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

It's a real treat to see Cesaro working heel again. He's so much more creative.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Ambrose is the most deceivingly tall guy ever, he's 6'4 but looks nowhere close to it.


True. He doesn't even seem to be six-foot tall and this is coming from someone who has seen him in person.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the crowd seems surprisingly dead for what has been a decent match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Dean Ambrose is the worst wrestler in the WWE.
> 
> Enzo and Corbin are better.
> 
> Cesaro still fucking Rules.


Enzo being a better wrestler than Ambrose 

:con2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This has been a good match, I love how they're selling that Dean doesn't quit and Cesaro was having trouble beating him (Y)


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm surprised how long this match has been.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ambrose is the most deceivingly tall guy ever, he's 6'4 but looks nowhere close to it.


That's because it's his billed height.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Great match!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Because Ambrose tried to help Rollins last week and got double teamed by Sheamus and Cesaro.


I completely forgot.

Their Storytelling is atrocious.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Natecore said:


> Dean Ambrose is the worst wrestler in the WWE.
> 
> Enzo and Corbin are better.
> 
> Cesaro still fucking Rules.


You killed it when you said Enzo is a better wrestler than Ambrose.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I completely forgot.
> 
> Their Storytelling is atrocious.


Probably the most consistent storyline going right now, but whatever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another roll up pin lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins pop.

:mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Very good match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Exact same finish as the last match but this time the babyface wins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This story has been written so well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God are they just gonna continue doing these dumb spots every week where one of them is getting beat down and everyone expects the other to come for the save?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Because Ambrose tried to help Rollins last week and got double teamed by Sheamus and Cesaro.


Sad how no one would even know if they didn't watch last week's show. Horrible storytelling. Been enjoying Rollins and Ambrose's work very much as of late, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I completely forgot.
> 
> Their Storytelling is great.


Ftfy


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Architect-Rollins said:
> 
> 
> > Because Ambrose tried to help Rollins last week and got double teamed by Sheamus and Cesaro.
> ...


for a company that prides itself on storylines they aren't good at them


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match between Ambrose/Cesaro and as expected Rollins came out for the save.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd reaction here is GREAT.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahhhh yessir Dean wins :mark:

And yesssss Seth helping Dean, trying to prove he's trustworthy.

LOVING THAT CROWD REACTION :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Listen to that crowd and people are shitting on this storyline.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Markdom aside, that was a pretty cool moment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They've got a crowd popping, they've booked it well.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im glad Seth and Dean are teaming up. They really need each other right now.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is some good stuff.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The crowd reaction was great. Happy Rollins is finally getting the reactions he deserves. Hope this is consistent, though.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

So when they win the tag titles will they finally do the pose?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What?! Lol now Seth doesn't wanna fist bump? Why did he even come for the save then?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth! Ugh. This keeps me interested though, for sure.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn you Seth, lol.

I think we all know they’re waiting til Summerslam for that moment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh my actual ......


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh man.

Good match.

Good buildup afterwards.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They had the crowd in their hands.

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I guess they'll "reunite" next week then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, that was perfectly done.

DEAN'S FACE WHEN SETH REJECTED HIM. Holy shit. So well done.

This storyline is fucking amazing :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollins leaves him hanging.

Cannot wait for Ambroses eventual heel turn.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Probably the most consistent storyline going right now, but whatever.


Consistent doesn't equal appealing.

I might be able to get more enjoyment out of this if these two hadn't been fucked creatively left and right since 2015.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Brock is fucking incredible!!!!!

Love that guy!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MORE LAYERS TO PEEL BACK on this storyline.

:mark:

They couldn't end it right there. Awesome. Can't wait for next week already!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> What?! Lol now Seth doesn't wanna fist bump? Why did he even come for the save then?


I'm assuming because Dean didn't save him earlier. 

Great Segment nonetheless. Great Crowd reacation. Good idea to not reunite them yet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And now for the portion of the show no one gives a single fuck about.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Dean should stop wrestling for a month , he looks tired as F


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I think some of you are genetically predisposed to complaining. This story with Dean and Seth has been textbook thus far. No complaints from me and it's currently one of the only decent things the company has going.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Apollo ain't dead.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ok, that was perfectly done.
> 
> DEAN'S FACE WHEN SETH REJECTED HIM. Holy shit. So well done.
> 
> This storyline is fucking amazing :mark:


The whole thing was great. The best was the long stare down and Ambrose visibly fighting his own pride to accept Seth. And his reaction to Seth's rejection? Oh man this is the best thing on RAW!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I absolutely loved the way Dean brought his fist up after Seth rejected him and held it in a punching pose. Perfect.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Too bad American crowds cant be this loud. And don't say Chicago they have been shit recently


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lothario said:


> I think some of you are genetically predisposed to complaining. This story with Dean and Seth has been textbook thus far. No complaints from me and it's currently one of the only decent things the company has going.


Welcome to Wrestling Forum.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TITUS BRANDDDDDDDDD

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> What?! Lol now Seth doesn't wanna fist bump? Why did he even come for the save then?


Because this is how you do it. You tease and tease and tease and tease and tease and FINALLY they fist bump so it means something for a huge pop instead of blowing your load early.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can't wait for the tag match at Summerslam.

I will say the one thing the CW division has done well is make Neville look great. But they've yet to build a successor or worthy challenger to him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The segment was well done, Rollins wants to do the fist bump but he is not yet convinced that Ambrose really trusts him yet. He wants the fist bump to be authentic and a true sign of brotherhood just like it was back in the heel. They probably do another backstage segment or maybe next week they bring that up.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Neville is english so I like him but he is from Newcastle so it's 50/50


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't believe how much Neville has improved. He should be cruiserweight champ till it cancels.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The stuff post Summerslam seems much better than Summerslam.

I just went to get Summerslam done with so we can move on.

If only it was this week... there's nothing left to tell for any of their feuds, not like they will use next well anyhow.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I absolutely loved the way Dean brought his fist up after Seth rejected him and held it in a punching pose. Perfect.


Yes! It's like he's thinking 'I fucking knew it'. This is fantastic, I'm excited for these two.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Adrian Neville is so good he deserves an IC title run


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If Brooklyn has the energy during the Ambrose/Rollins moment at Summerslam, that Toronto had tonight for it, it could be a great moment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny Neville is the most well booked champion the company has had in years, they never book their world champions like that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thought Dana was Titus Brand now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"NOPE."

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894741446380605440*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I need a valium or something lol. I just can't take the Rollins redemption storyline that should have happened the minute he got back. I can't take Ambrose's face when Seth left him hanging. I just can't. They need to run off into the sunset and be heels together.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so with the main event being a LMS match, that means it is going to start before 10:55 pm, right?

right?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

WORLD WYYYYDEEEE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol love how some are blowing their load over this Rollins/Ambrose stuff, then others are just shitting on it. This has to be the most split everyones been on a storyline i've seen in a long time, either hate it or love it.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Woken Hardys next?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao Booker not standing and dapping Titus but the two white guys do. :kobelol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

What match is left besides the main event? 

Glad ibushi and sabre declined wwe would have been a shame for them to be accounted with the ruined cruseweights


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wished JBL was at the commentary table so Titus could wreck him again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I am so annoyed I won't be at Summerslam to see Dean & Seth win the tag titles and finally fist bump each other in person. Boo me 

Also, who is writing this angle? It can't be Creative, they're not messing it up :lol


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Lazy Ring hands didn't change the ropes to purple


or maybe they don't want to ruin a turnbuckle crap trick that they saved for the main event


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We still have another women triple threat match left. I expect that one to last 3 minutes with Nia squashing the other two participants.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Cesaro v Amblows lasted wayyy too long. Bleh. Rollins bailing on the fist bump (who still does that?) was lulzy though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894743197729013761


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Glad they finally realized how dumb and what a waste of time it was to change the ropes purple for a 3 minute match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Titus hangs out WORLD WIDE :mark:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Wtf? When did Ariel Helwani get signed by the E???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That gave Rollins alittle bit of his edge back, too. 

This has been perfectly booked thus far.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ok, that was perfectly done.
> 
> DEAN'S FACE WHEN SETH REJECTED HIM. Holy shit. So well done.
> 
> This storyline is fucking amazing :mark:


The turn will probably be at SummerSlam. Probably the most anticipated match of the event along with the Fatal Four-Way.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Recapping a little bit

Decent match between Cesaro and Dean, nice tease of the Shield reunion, good thing that they seem to be saving it for Summerslam. I am kinda tired they give these moments away for free

Neville is awesome, that's it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I really like this Titus Worldwide thing. He should have one in every division, would love him to have more. Titus is a fun talker, he's great in this role for sure.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The snap german suplex was much better than that senton bomb, no idea why he stopped using it.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nobody cares about these 2 geeks. :mj4


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:mark

Big Dog


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's to bad Austin Aries left WWE. Putting him in the Cruiserweight division really ruined his WWE pun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok CW's done, now let's do the women triple threat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neither of these guys should lose this match tonight. Stupid, if either one does, just like Joe shouldn't have lost last week.

Terrible booking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Renee i don't watch Miz TV..." ok that was a good line from Roman.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Go away R2. Just please go away. Sign with Jarrett as Greek Shower or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss Thickie James.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I was hoping Dean wouldn't even try with Seth again. Seth's done nothing worthy of forgiveness yet...I was happy when Seth walked away. I don't want those two back to being all best buddies. It's not believable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Straight to the point nice backstage promo by Reigns.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess we can "thank" Raw being in Boston next week for this match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck MizTV









-Roman Reigns


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Punkholic said:


> The turn will probably be at SummerSlam. Probably the most anticipated match of the event along with the Fatal Four-Way.


Too soon. They'll be a tag team for some time before he turns heel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder what Roman thinks of this Dean & Seth storyline? :lol I still think they had him forgive Seth too easily...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> I really like this Titus Worldwide thing. He should have one in every division, would love him to have more. Titus is a fun talker, he's great in this role for sure.




Dana teased joining on twitter my fiancé told me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894745567909117953


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Dana teased joining on twitter my fiancé told me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, i'm dreading seeing her cause he gave her a 'country strong' gimmick ... i'm dreading seeing that lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Seth/Dean stuff I think is officially the best stuff in the entire product right now. I think the segment tonight with the crowd in their absolute hands proved that very clearly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Roman just brings up the Undertaker thing to piss everybody off now :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Id like to see Mickie take this one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish they threw a curve ball here and have Mickie win. Sasha vs Mickie would be a million times better than the overdone Sasha vs Nia.

Not really feeling that Takeover tbh, maybe because there hasn't been no Iconic Duo in over 2 months and I have barely paid attention to it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is gonna be so bad.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

here comes rikishi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa needs to be more proactive on commentary. She only talks when they ask her a question directly.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh great. Another Sasha vs. Nia match next week. We all know how this will end.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

...ugh i think we all know whos winning this..... Please just give us something different and give us Mickie vs Sasha, so tired of seeing the top babyface women face Nia Jax in grueling underdog fighting the big giant type matches.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Why do they keep bringing Bliss back for commentary? She hardly says anything. 

Also I like Dana's blue gear.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dana Brook finally losing weight.. She's still useless though.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yawn.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gee, I wonder who’s winning this one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is already too long


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Dana's g-string on show :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

southrnbygrace said:


> I was hoping Dean wouldn't even try with Seth again. Seth's done nothing worthy of forgiveness yet...I was happy when Seth walked away. I don't want those two back to being all best buddies. It's not believable.


It needs to happen in order for Dean to eventually turn heel.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I would be up for Mickie getting the win here. Would give us a better and more fresh match up for next week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Yeah, i'm dreading seeing her cause he gave her a 'country strong' gimmick ... i'm dreading seeing that lol.




She got jobber intro I didn't hear it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lol Nice thong, Dana.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think Roman just brings up the Undertaker thing to piss everybody off now :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big girl can move


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Dana Brook finally losing weight.. She's still useless though.


she was bulking for the arnold classic if I remember correctly.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

...yet another filler match. Wonder who's taking the W here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of fucking course..... god damn what do they see in this worthless blob?

Yeah don't give us a fresh new match in Mickie vs Sasha, no give us yet another Nia vs Sasha match we've seen a million times.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Seriously, what was the point in all of this. We should've just had Sasha/Nia this week so we have the Sasha/Alexa build up next week and possibly this week too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least that's over now.

Let's get on with Reigns vs Braun now :mark


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Of fucking course..... god damn what do they see in this worthless blob?


 she is the next rikishi. That's money. :smile:


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nia won. What a surprise. Anyways, I hope Sasha wins next week, but seeing as it's in Boston, I don't see it happening unfortunately. Nia vs Alexa sounds like a true classic :eyeroll


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> She got jobber intro I didn't hear it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm too busy thanking god they haven't done it, was just for the internet, not a real gimmick, thank christ. lol. she'd be awful at it. 

They need to develop her character and well everything else tbh. Maybe they should put her with a heel tag team or something where she's not in action so much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not getting my hopes up yet since next week is at Sasha's hometown so they could still have Nia get the win.

I _really_ hope we don't get Alexa/Nia at SummerSlam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LMS up next


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Irrelevant said:


> Nia won. What a surprise. Anyways, I hope Sasha wins next week, but seeing as it's in Boston, I don't see it happening unfortunately. *Nia vs Alexa sounds like a true classic *:eyeroll


Lol i don't think even WWE is dumb enough not to see what a disaster that would be.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*clicks on random page number of Raw thread*

*Sees someone said that Enzo is a better wrestler than Dean*

*Leaves Raw thread*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Geez, Summerslam is 4 hours and the preshow is 2 hours. That's 6 hours, meaning it'll start at 9am NZ time. Jesus :lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Injure Bayley get a push

Guess that's how it works in tha dubya w eeeeee


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Main event next :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lot of time being given for this match...this may be their blow off before Braun gets shipped to Shitdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I miss Thickie James.


You miss her? Here she is


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Geez, Summerslam is 4 hours and the preshow is 2 hours. That's 6 hours, meaning it'll start at 9am NZ time. Jesus :lol


Yeah and only two matches on the card are the only ones worth a fuck, Ambrose and Rollins vs Sheamus and Cesaro, and the Fatal Four Way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Lot of time being given for this match...this may be their blow off before Braun gets shipped to Shitdown


If they do a clean finish here I expect that to happen in the rumored shakeup after SummerSlam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If either guy loses this match...

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LET ME SEE DAT THOOONNGG


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Theyre going to do Jax vs Bliss. :kobelol Sasha only won so she could eat the loss in what she considers her hometown in Boston. Hilarious that some claim Vince is up her ass when if you pay attention to how she's actually been booked when it comes to the title scene, she's nothing more to him than a "good hand." She wasn't in their plans for SS and she damn sure won't go over Bliss if she makes it to Brooklyn.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hope this match is better then their others or at least diffrent there routine got boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So the match won't be that long.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> she was bulking for the arnold classic if I remember correctly.


She competed in a bodybuilding show at the Arnold. Around then was easily the leanest she has been on the Main Roster, but she also wasn't on t.v. much then either during the beginning of March


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well with Nia Jax around it's no fucking wonder that they've had to pull the women's match already. She seriously KO'd Brooke tonight. If she doesn't have a fucking concussion i'll be really surprised.

I feel like they've told her to be more aggressive but I don't know if she knows how to do that safely.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh FFS get Golddust off my TV.. You're never going to recreate the former glory of him. A 48 year old man dressed in paint trying to cut promos of two decades ago.. 

Go the fuck away..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Theyre going to do Jax vs Bliss. :kobelol Sasha only won so she could eat the loss in what she considers her hometown in Boston. Hilarious that some claim Vince is up her ass when if you pay attention to how she's actually been booked when it comes to the title scene, she's nothing more to him than a "good hand." She wasn't in their plans for SS and she damn sure won't go over Bliss if she makes it to Brooklyn.


I am not getting my hopes up until I see Sasha have her arm raised next week. I really can see them going with Nia/Alexa at SummerSlam.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stop stalling.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns vs Strowman matches have always been 4 stars, 


This match is gonna be great. Great chemistry they have. Feud of the year hands down


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Jersey's finest, my ass.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

goldust weirding it the fuck up :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cass vs Big Show @ Summerslam fpalm

Fuck off.


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

This show. This show should go back to two hours.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MAGGLE starting to show his age


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cass getting man boobs.. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The shark cage gimmick was only good with Jericho IMO :lol


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

OH GOD NOT AGAIN!!!! NOT THE FREAKING SHARK CAGE!!!!!! DO THEY NOT LEARN THAT THE CAGE DOESN'T STOP INTERFERENCE!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesus fucking christ, this Shark Cage stipulation is being over used.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao they're gonna put Enzo in a cage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god they're seriously doing the shark cage above the ring again? They've already done that shit like twice in the last year and a half. Vince loves that dumb gimmick match doesn't he?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

With how much everyone hates Enzo, if I was him I would not get in that cage at Summerslam.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Test 1.5 need to tighten those bitch tits up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DammitC said:


> You miss her? Here she is


THAT Mickie James had one of the best bodies in wwe divas/women history

:banderas :banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DirectorsCut said:


> She competed in a bodybuilding show at the Arnold. Around then was easily the leanest she has been on the Main Roster, but she also wasn't on t.v. much then either during the beginning of March


oh right, don't pay that much attention to her tbh, not good with time. but hey, it's her body like. I just know she's a body builder and I have friends that do that, they fluctuate in weight when they're bulking or training sometimes. 

But yeah she is looking in good shape rn. 


BRRRRAAAAAUUUNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, here we go!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Holy shit they didn't take long to recycle the shark cage match. Couldn't they have at least waited a year or longer?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG KURT LOOKING AT HIS PHONE BEFUDDLED LOOKIN

SECOND SECRET ANGLE SON CONFIRMED


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fat Cass with a bad spray tan is quite unpleasant to look at

Ewwwww


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

Big Cass has the same body as The Mack!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial.

:mj4


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Vince McMahon likes suspending shark cages, Vince McMahon likes suspending shark cages, Vince McMahon likes suspending shark cages. The King Ross sign got me thinking.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Test 1.5 need to tighten those bitch tits up


He's too busy trying to find the perfect combination of conditioners.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hah, as I was looking at some pictures to touch up on a post I did about the Megalodon shark, Kurt Angle says "shark cage" in that otherwise completely unnecessary segment to book another bad match for Summerslam.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DammitC said:


> You miss her? Here she is


Oh lawdy she was delicious when she was thicc..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least commercial before the match starts so that's a plus.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Big Cass's dark ass nipples. :lelbrock


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I mean, if they wanna embarrass and punish Enzo, putting him in cage seems appropriate. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BRAAAUUUUN!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

why are they acting like reings vs braun is must see? we saw it at the PPV. And we are going to see it at summerslam


oh fuck this shark cage match, seriously it's stupid gimmick and fails everytime


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dana's thong :bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Cass has bigger boobs than Carmella does lol :lol God, he's really let himself go.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Another commercial.
> 
> :mj4


2nd women's triple threat ended at 10:31 PM EST

RAW main event will now not start until 10:47 or 10:48

they wasted like 12 minutes on nonsense (and goldust!) and now another 4-5 minutes on commercials 

so much for tonight's RAW being fairly well-paced 

:heston


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose/Rollins segment was done to perfection.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

enzo in a cage :kobefacepalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There really shouldn't be a winner in this match. Lesnar needs to just come out there towards the end wreak havoc.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Deano and Seth to save roman from joe and lesnar and finally reformed the shield. Calling it now!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Ambrose/Rollins segment was done to perfection.


It really was.

:mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Banks vs Jax 

Most botches wins


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW WOW WOW That is fuckin LOUD for Reigns :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, here we go.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm salivating thinking about the crazy ass shit that might happen next lol, these two man, fight forever.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Right into the action love it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone holding up a sign of a garbage can for this.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> THAT Mickie James had one of the best bodies in wwe divas/women history
> 
> :banderas :banderas


Yes, yes she did


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Heading to a Alexa, Nia, Sasha three way from my end.

Strowman Roman :mark best damn feud of 2017. I think Lesnar needs to interfere.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's it get right into it! :mark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing Joe shows up and attacks both.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It really was.
> 
> :mark:


Crowd reaction was glorious :mark: :mark:


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

Shut up with your hashtag talk Cole.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Someone holding up a sign of a garbage can for this.
> 
> :lmao


Mah man knows how to get around WWE crowd censors.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Don't agree with this match happening now but these two are great together so I won't complain too much.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Alphy B said:


> Deano and Seth to save roman from joe and lesnar and finally reformed the shield. Calling it now!


would be good to end SS if they're going to put the title on Reigns ... then again no. Strowman or Brock for me. i love Joe too though ... OH I CAN'T CHOOSE ... they're just going to have to destroy one another lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ofc another commercial


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

the "main event" is here. 

off to bed


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa. Another commercial. Color me surprised.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

oh FFS with the commercials


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't think I've liked a Last Man Standing match in the last decade.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Third hour always seems heavier on commercial breaks than the first two hours.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Reigns/Strowman is really tiresome now....


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Reigns/Strowman is really tiresome now....


it doesn't help that their matches are the bloody same


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

I feel like I'm in a Last Man Standing match with Raw right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The commercials wouldn't be so bad if they weren't long as fucking shit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Third hour always seems heavier on commercial breaks than the first two hours.


And they wonder why people tune out of the 3rd hour.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

At one point, Roman had some go away heat but I dunno how anyone can pretend that's still the case. Objectively, those who claim to detest him the most get a rush of adrenaline the moment he appears and couldn't sit down and shut up if you paid them to. He's in "love to hate" territory now whether or not people want to admit it. Subconsciously, Vince has won and the comedic part is that the idiots standing at full attention and going hoarse while chanting "Roman sucks," don't even process it. So smart that they're stupid.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

One night i'm going to be a nerd and sit here with a stop watch and time these fucking adverts lol. they could make the breaks longer and have they every half hour as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok enough commercials, let's go.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns seems like the duct tape type of person.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> At one point, Roman had some go away heat but I dunno how anyone can pretend that's still the case. Objectively, those who claim to detest him the most get a rush of adrenaline the moment he appears and couldn't sit down and shut up if you paid them to. He's in "love to hate" territory now whether or not people want to admit it. Subconsciously, Vince has won and the comedic part is that the idiots standing at full attention and going hoarse while chanting "Roman sucks," don't even process it. So smart that they're stupid.


They don't seem to be red-hot for him or this match tonight in what was a very good crowd for most of the night..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That dude with the Roman Sucks shirt, he thinks he's so fucking cool pointing to his shirt all the time :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Lothario said:


> At one point, Roman had some go away heat but I dunno how anyone can pretend that's still the case. Objectively, those who claim to detest him the most get a rush of adrenaline the moment he appears and couldn't sit down and shut up if you paid them to. He's in "love to hate" territory now whether or not people want to admit it. Subconsciously, Vince has won and the comedic part is that the idiots standing at full attention and going hoarse while chanting "Roman sucks," don't even process it. So smart that they're stupid.


Ugh ^^^


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

remember when last man standing matches used to result in big bumps, yup this is fucking lame, seriously fucking lame


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Always find it funny when the steps are treated like they weigh nothing, yet Cena treats them like Atlas Stones. Not a shot on anyone just a humorous observation


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You don't think he got all of it? He didn't get none of it, bruh.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> They don't seem to be red-hot for him or this match tonight in what was a very good crowd for most of the night..


You must be watching the wrong show or spreading false narrative as usual.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy Shit !!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> You must be watching the wrong show or spreading false narrative as usual.


This coming from the guy that thinks the top face getting booed out of arenas for years straight is a good thing..


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Asuka and Cross' last man match was way better than this.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Red Hat Roman Sucks kid is the next Ryback, mark my words


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

dude Roman is good

he sells very well


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys, let's all forget for a minute that those steel steps are supposed to weight a metric shit ton! (from that TLC...and stairs ppv a few years ago.)


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowman loves running into shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Meanwhile on WF..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they're just taking turns doing moves and seeing if it gets them the 10 count? Lame as fuck, get some table spots, chair spots, something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match has been underwhelming..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They've done that ringpost spot a gajillion times.

Come up with something orginal you hacks fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You asked for tables, well there you go.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This match has been underwhelming..


 It's the same match everytime :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This match has been underwhelming..


DID YOU NOT HEAR COLE THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST GRUELING AND PUNISHING MATCHUPS WE WILL EVER SEE.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

it's the same fucking match they always have. This is why I don't rate their matches. Brawls are terrible these days


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Meanwhile on WF..


No divas attire can ever compete with the Micke James skirt/cotton panties attire. Everyone of her matches back when she wore that was golden wank material.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> They don't seem to be red-hot for him or this match tonight in what was a very good crowd for most of the night..


They've been standing for 95% of the match and haven't shut up since Roman's music hit. If they aren't "hot" for this match, then they were in a coma for every other match on the card. Nothing has got a stronger reaction tonight sans the Shield reunion tease.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Really good match so far, crowd is hot for it.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> it's the same fucking match they always have. This is why I don't rate their matches. Brawls are terrible these days


They're too concerned with doing shit slowly and letting the crowd anticipate everything. Thus, it doesn't feel like anything resembling a real fight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a weak table spot.:no:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So they're just taking turns doing moves and seeing if it gets them the 10 count? Lame as fuck, get some table spots, chair spots, something.


 Their matches have been greatly overrated. 

The best part of them have been the smoke and mirrors and Roman's selling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock needs to come out


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCKING BELTER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit.:lmao I marked.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao dat chair throw. Need a gif.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That was a weak table spot.:no:


 These two rely on smoke and mirrors. Can't work an actual wrestling match.

LOL Strowman just fired a chair at Roman :lol

That was original. That _should _be it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> They've been standing for 95% of the match and haven't shut up since Roman's music hit. If they aren't "hot" for this match, then they were in a coma for every other match on the card. Nothing has got a stronger reaction tonight sans the Shield reunion tease.


'They.' Like, the first 2 rows are standing? And no, the crowd hasn't been hot for long stretches of this match, outside of counting the count with the ref, if you want to count that.

Some of you guys over- analyze the shit out of stuff. If they like you, you get cheered. If they don't, you get booed; whether you're at the top of the card or bottom of it.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Hahahahaha !!!! that was fucking hilarious


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was amazing, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That chair throw was awesome :lol

Roman sold it well


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HOLY SHIT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You wanted chairs, well there you go.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That chair spot :maury


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He killed him :maury :kobelol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol great office chair spot. 


Really good match. As are all their matches together


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

The chair holy shit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> No diva' attire can ever compete with the Micke James skirt/cotton panties attire. Everyone of her matches back when she wore that was golden wank material.


The biggest disappointment of her WWE return is the lack of slutty thiccness. She's decent in the ring but WWE covering up her tits, thick ass and throwing stockings on her ruined 99% of her appeal. 

Say what you want about TNA but they played to her advantages..


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LMAO at Cole putting over Strowman throwing a damn chair at Reigns. I like Strowman, but for fuck's sake.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Some of you guys are over analysing this shit. This has been very enjoyable. That chair shot :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Too slow and plodding, not enough good spots (except that chair just now), just basic wrestling with a referee counting to 10.

Terrible idea to have this match now and deflate the SummerSlam match.

Those four better go all out and tear down the ring, the stage, and everything else.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Boring match like the others. The commentators are seriously pissing me off. Stop acting like this match is fucking amazng, stop acting like reigns is this amazing talent. Just STOP


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesomeness chair spot

It was great when Evil and Okada did it 2 days ago too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That chair spot was sick :mark


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ace said:


> Their matches have been greatly overrated.
> 
> The best part of them have been the smoke and mirrors and Roman's selling.


I liked their first one on one match at Fastlane (?) the most. I don't care about these action movie matches because they lack urgency.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yet protected, hands up chair shots are banned folks! 

Man, Cole is giving WCW Schiavone a run for his money with his selling of Reigns matches lately. ONE OF THE MOST INCREDIBLE THINGS HE HAS EVER SEEN. A former international war corespondent btw.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its the bump into the video wall, AGAIN (every week)


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I've enjoyed this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Yet protected, hands up chair shots are banned folks!
> 
> Man, Cole is giving WCW Schiavone a run for his money with his selling of Reigns matches lately. ONE OF THE MOST INCREDIBLE THINGS HE HAS EVER SEEN. A former international war corespondent btw.


TONIGHT HAS BEEN ONE OF THE MOST MOMENTOUS IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah cause that flimsy screen looks like it would hurt so bad....


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894756333903269889


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SPAM.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:heston "BRING BACK PYROOOOO" :heston


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam this crowd is loving this match. Hottest they been all night minus the Dean Seth shield tease


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Are they seriously doing the screen spot AGAIN? OMFG. They can only do this match. They can't have a good old fanshined one on one match, there has to be weapons or brawling to the outside


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That dudes face :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I always LOVE Roman's running Spears, they're so badass :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god Cole is going to have a fucking stroke over the finisher spam


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Perhaps the best spear ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Knew it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe :mark


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Joe outta nowhere!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So I walked in on the main event and it was probably the most underwhelming of their matches. The chair spot was pretty sick tho. Only problem with it? Okada and EVIL just a few days ago.....

I need to catch the Ambrose/Rollins segment because I've been hearing good things about it. Everything else sounds skippable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sick spear


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joe is so vicious.:banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was my favorite Reigns' spear, tbh.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck that spear was great.


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

That SPEAR


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Every week the idea of Joe winning at Summerslam seems smarter and smarter.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Isn't it time for Joe or Lesnar to hit the ring?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe attacking from the crowd was cool, but Strowman should still lose because he was down for the 10 count. Dumb.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Joe !!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was fucking pointless


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

thank you Joe. The highlight of this match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> That was my favorite Reigns' spear, tbh.


roman finally ran at full speed for a spear :draper2


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Well that was stupid.

Strowman never got back to his feet, but the ref restarts the count anyways :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, ok. I'll take :braun winning.

Even though techncailly, the ref stopped counting when Roman was about to win :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neither guy should have lost tonight. I stand by that.

Below average match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- The Miz/Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel/Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman MizTV opening segment

- Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose backstage segment

- Braun Strowman backstage interview

- Finn Balor/Bray Wyatt segment + attack

- Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro + Seth Rollins rescuing Ambrose momentarily post-match

- Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns Last Man Standing match + Samoa Joe interfering


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Was a good spear.

But of course Roman has to look strong (not really the greatest place for it). Bleh.

Joe. :mark


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So Joe/Reigns next week?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:clap really good match. Not there best one but it was good.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Umm, wasn't Braun down for like 20 seconds there? Why did the ref start a new count? That's one of the most obvious dumb things I've seen in a long time. Why am I even analyzing this?


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

awesome match , i loved it 

Roman was awesome in this one 

but why did Joe attack Roman ? didn't Braun demolish Joe 2 weeks ago ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> The biggest disappointment of her WWE return is the lack of slutty thiccness. She's decent in the ring but WWE covering up her tits, thick ass and throwing stockings on her ruined 99% of her appeal.
> 
> Say what you want about TNA but they played to her advantages..


Yeah i hated it when she started wearing the long bell bottom tights and stopped wearing the skirt and panties and started losing weight.

But yeah TNA definitely played to her advantages.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894757413336657920


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why were the refs telling joe to leave? IT'S A NO DQ MATCH REFS ARENT THERE TO DO SHIT BUT DECLARE THE WINNER


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok that was quite the twist, I expected it to be a draw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth/Dean stuff stole the show.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Stephleref said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894756333903269889


Spot of the night!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That didn't make sense at all.

But whatever.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

At the very least, Joe should have attack Reigns right after the mega-spear, not after the fucking 9 count.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Neither guy should have lost tonight. I stand by that.
> 
> Below average match.


 *** 1/4 with the smoke and mirrors.

Would love to see these two wrestle a watch without the smoke and mirrors.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> At the very least, Joe should have attack Reigns right after the mega-spear, not after the fucking 9 count.


gotta make romins look STRONK

if joe had attacked romin immediately after the spear they wouldnt have been able to suck romins's dick for the duration of the 9 count


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kinjx11 said:


> but why did Joe attack Roman ? didn't Braun demolish Joe 2 weeks ago ?


Reigns pinned Joe last week. So there is that.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Amazing match from Strowman and Reigns, just two big guys trying to,kill each other. Enough spots for me. It's not complicated. Storytelling and Psychology I am shocked. I know I know it needed more spots.

Seth/Dean stuff stole the show yes

Under utilising Alexa imo. She's brilliant in promos. She's just been sitting in commentary past two weeks.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

You know what this match reminded me of. WWF 1999 matches, not based on the star power because all of them were the bloody same. Wasting time brawling on the outside repeating the same spots they already done. This match is the reason I don't rate either men in ring, way too many short cuts taken in every single match they did and never added anything new.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman and Braun have had the best matches together this year more so than anyone else. Feud of the year for sure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was fine match. Still, I want Strowman to beat Roman clean, is it that hard?

1st time was an injured Roman, 2nd was a fluke in the Ambulance match, now he wins because of Joe, for a guy who is supposed to be a monsther that doesn't speak well.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

That awful sleeper hold by Joe is being booked way too strong at this point. That one tonight on Roman was too quick a knockout.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> gotta make romins look STRONK


The thing is, Roman still would have come out looking strong. He still would have hit the decisive blow, but there would have at least been a little intrigue as to whether Strowman could have gotten up before the ten count, not to mention the ref wouldn't have looked like a complete retard for restarting the count for no reason.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Roman was robbed by the crooked ref.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Roman and Braun have had the best matches together this year more so than anyone else. Feud of the year for sure.


 Says it all about WWE's 2017 if that's true.

Probably wouldn't make the top 25 feuds for this year for the industry.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> That was fine match. Still, I want Strowman to beat Roman clean, is it that hard?
> 
> 1st time was an injured Roman, 2nd was a fluke in the Ambulance match, now he wins because of Joe, for a guy who is supposed to be a monsther that doesn't speak well.


Reigns is the FOTC he is not gonna be beat clean by a heel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It was stupid the ref stopped counting Strowman when Joe showed up. Roman basically had that won.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MEMS said:


> That awful sleeper hold by Joe is being booked way too strong at this point. That one tonight on Roman was too quick a knockout.


Joe being book strong is a W in my book. I'm hoping he wins the title at SS.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I would love to hear an in-kayfabe reason as to why the ref restarted the count :lol


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I just can't get into this anymore. This is probably the first WWE show I've tried to watch in months and not one thing is hooking me..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Says it all about WWE's 2017 if that's true.
> 
> Probably wouldn't make the top 25 feuds for this year for the industry.


Agreed.

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens was definitely better.

:ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth and Dean's segments tonight, for sure, have me interested in what happens next week. How will Seth explain his actions from tonight? My guess the tag title match will be announced for Summerslam as well. Can't wait.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another good match but a 3hr show and a long day don’t make me think more than that. I hope this rivalry ends soon and not because it hasn’t been good but it’s reached the point of overkill now.

I would say one more PPV match to end it and then put Braun on SD.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The Seth/Dean stuff almost seems like it was directly lifted from a Shield fanfic.

Explains why the quality of writing is so much better than anything else in WWE right now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Says it all about WWE's 2017 if that's true.
> 
> Probably wouldn't make the top 25 feuds for this year for the industry.


No it will and it will probably make top 5 feuds for the industry. 


Stop living in denial they have great matches with each other. Learn to accept it


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Joe being book strong is a W in my book. I'm hoping he wins the title at SS.


I like him too but hate that lame sleeper hold. That shouldn't be winning matches in 2017.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It took two men and a crooked ref to beat Reigns.

BUT HES THE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Agreed.
> 
> AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens was definitely better.
> 
> :ha


 AJ Styles is a legend of this industry who is inspired many stars wrestling today.

Who the fuck is Roman Reigns to this industry other than the punchline for being booed out of arenas :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> 'They.' Like, the first 2 rows are standing? And no, the crowd hasn't been hot for long stretches of this match, outside of counting the count with the ref, if you want to count that.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias





> Some of you guys over- analyze the shit out of stuff.


The only individuals over analyzing anything are the passive aggressive knuckleheads whom are humanly incapable of consuming anything - regardless of how inconsequential -- without interjecting their own personal agenda because they have a bone to pick. The rest of us just enjoyed a great match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Another good match but a 3hr show and a long day don’t make me think more than that. I hope this rivalry ends soon and not because it hasn’t been good but it’s reached the point of overkill now.
> 
> I would say one more PPV match to end it and then put Braun on SD.


I think they gave the win to Braun here because he is likely going to SD next. The feud still supports another match specially with that finish and it should by all rights be a HIAC match but I could see them ending it there as well and moving Braun after SummerSlam.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> *** 1/4 with the smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Would love to see these two wrestle a watch without the smoke and mirrors.


Really? I say ** maybe a **1/4 due to the stipulation. I forgot it was a last man standing match, no actually wrestling, it was just braun running into posts. Give me a Yano match any day over this crap match, hell give me Taichi vs Taka again that was more engaging then this.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Uh Oh. Looks like we have a mark war :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> AJ Styles is a legend of this industry who is inspired many stars wrestling today.
> 
> Who the fuck is Roman Reigns to this industry other than the punchline for being booed out of arenas :lol


Not this deflection again.

Time to revisit the classic Kevin Owens and AJ Styles feud.

Surely there's *one* good match in there... somewhere.

:Jordan2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> I would love to hear an in-kayfabe reason as to why the ref restarted the count :lol


 Why stop the count when Roman's still standing in the Coquina clutch :lol


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

Reigns or Strowman or someone in WWE must be watching the G1 because I could've sworn I saw Okada/EVIL do the EXACT same chair spot just a few days prior. :mj


Pretty good match. I would say of their encounters so far but the ending with Joe more than made it worthwhile.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias


That's awfully ironic...







> The only individuals over analyzing anything are the passive aggressive knuckleheads whom are humanly incapable of consuming anything - regardless of how inconsequential -- without interjecting their own personal agenda because they have a bone to pick. The rest of us just enjoyed a great match.


Ah, so this is about the match. Sorry dude, it wasn't anything special...even with all of the spotz & weapon use.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lothario said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias
> 
> The only individuals over analyzing anything are the passive aggressive knuckleheads whom are humanly incapable of consuming anything - regardless of how inconsequential -- without interjecting their own personal agenda because they have a bone to pick. The rest of us just enjoyed a great match.


I knew I always liked you Lothario


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Uh Oh. Looks like we have a mark war :lol


pew pew dakkadakkadakkadakkadakkadakkadakka

:loweringangle


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Not this deflection again.
> 
> Time to revisit the classic Kevin Owens and AJ Styles feud.
> 
> ...


 If they had the smoke and mirrors Braun and Roman have had, I can guarantee you they wouldn't be putting sub 4* matches like Roman and Braun have :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ace said:


> Why stop the count when Roman's still standing in the Coquina clutch :lol


I mean, I could buy that the ref was startled by Joe showing up, but then to completely forget that Strowman never got back up? ffs


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What ruined that match was the often talked about, often complained about, finisher spam. 

Just.. How fucking hard is it to add a few more devastating moves to a wrestlers rep so I don't have to see 500 superman punches and spears in a match? And they don't need to even be all the time.. If Reigns did a simple DDT on the stage I would''ve been sold.. Throw in a fucking neckbreaker on the stage for added umph..

But no.. Spam..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Really? I say ** maybe a **1/4 due to the stipulation. I forgot it was a last man standing match, no actually wrestling, it was just braun running into posts. Give me a Yano match any day over this crap match, hell give me Taichi vs Taka again that was more engaging then this.


 Typical WWE match, no story or psychology.

Just move after move, kick out, spot blah blah. Rubbish.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> If they had the smoke and mirrors Braun and Roman have had, I can guarantee you they wouldn't be putting sub 4* matches like Roman and Braun have :lol


You keep saying this, but I'm not sure exactly what you're referring to.

I do know Roman and Braun have had two or more 4* matches though as green as Strowman still is. But Styles and Owens?

:bron


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone actually called this a "great match." 

This place. :lol

So, what does that make matches like Hart/Austin WM 13? Super, duper great?

Embarrassing.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I expected better from the supposed "best" promotion in wrestling. That main event was poor


I though Raw was Okay actually, the start was good the ambrose vs cesaro match was good even if it dragged.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I honestly thought the match was fine. Not amazing, but solid enough for free television.

That ending was fucking retarded though. Seriously one of the most retarded things I've seen in a long time. Made literally no sense.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You keep saying this, but I'm not sure exactly what you're referring to.
> 
> I do know Roman and Braun have had two or more 4* matches though as green as Strowman still is. But Styles and Owens?
> 
> :bron


He is just in denial my friend. He cant admit Roman vs Braun has been the best thing this year.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> I expected better from the supposed "best" promotion in wrestling. That main event was poor
> 
> 
> I though Raw was Okay actually, the tart was good the ambrose vs cesaro match was good even if it dragged.


Dude. We get it. You like NJPW.

:kobelol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> You keep saying this, but I'm not sure exactly what you're referring to.
> 
> I do know Roman and Braun have had two or more 4* matches though as green as Strowman still is. But Styles and Owens?
> 
> :bron


 How many of those AJ and Owens matches have ended with weak finishes? Backlash was decent before that weak finish and then from then on they've been killed with weak finishes to push the feud on. If both didn't held back, we'd know they'd put on 4.25* match. You know it, I know it.

Roman and Braun have all the smoke and mirrors in the world yet haven't had one truly great match. It's all been the same shit with the odd freaky strength spot from Braun which elevates a sub standard match to one a decent one which his marks overrate the hell out of. And no, I'm not using a grading curve for the WWE now. You can't possibly do it after seeing what is on offer today.

None of the wrestlers in the company today would make the top 10/15 wrestlers list this year.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Dude. We get it. You like NJPW.
> 
> :kobelol


No you don't say but I'm talking about how WWE claim to be the big leagues and they don't have matches like it. They just recycle the same things


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace how long before you make a thread on what were discussing in here? You tend to do that when people disagree with you.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Welp, if I may put my mark hat on for a moment, I thought that Rollins vs Sheamus was the best match of the night. A bit short, but the pacing was solid, it was hard hitting, the crowd were invested, it progressed the story, and (controversial opinion incoming) the right guy won.

Sheamus is a former world champion in his own right, and I'm glad he wasn't made to look like a complete chump tonight. Yes, the storyline revolves around Dean and Seth, but it'll only work to its fullest potential if Sheasaro look capable of beating Seath/Dean on any given night.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Though this is sure to get lost in the mark war:

Opening segment was fun. I don’t really care about Brock but when he’s just throwing dudes around it’s fun.

Love the continued Rollins/Ambrose tease. Should lead to a big moment where the finally bump fists at Summerslam. The Bar is great too.

Main event was fun but not on the par of their past encounters IMO.

The first women’s 3 way was good. Didn’t really watch the other one.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> I would love to hear an in-kayfabe reason as to why the ref restarted the count :lol


Whenever a wrestler gets involved in a match they don't belong in the ref stops what he's doing and urges them to leave, John Cone was being conscientious and doing his job to the best of his ability.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Take out the main event. The entire show is good, it was never boring accept for the women parts, it had some nice story line development, a decent balor promo and nice match with Ceasro and ambrose. 

6.5/10 show for me.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> How many of those Aj and Owens matches have ended with weak finishes? Backlash was decent before that weak finish and then from then on they've been killed with weak finishes to push the feud on. If both didn't held back, we'd know they'd put on 4.25* match. You know it, I know it.
> 
> Roman and Braun have all the smoke and mirrors in the world yet haven't had one truly great match. It's all been the same shit with the odd freaky strength spot from Braun which elevates a sub standard match to one a decent one which his marks overrate the hell out of. And no, I'm not using a grading curve for the WWE now. You can't possibly do it after seeing what is on offer today.


We can't blame the quality of the entire match, or matches on weak finishes, they just weren't good, that's all. No-one's judging Styles and Owens as in-ring talents, but their matches have not been good.

But what are these smoke and mirrors that you speak of?



MC 16 said:


> No you don't say but I'm talking about how WWE claim to be the big leagues and they don't have matches like it. They just recycle the same things


It was free TV, it was good enough. Braun Strowman isn't Okada, Reigns isn't Omega and WWE isn't exactly a work rate promotion. It is what it is and it was what it was.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> We can't blame the quality of the entire match, or matches on weak finishes, they just weren't good, that's all. No-one's judging Styles and Owens as in-ring talents, but their matches have not been good.
> 
> But what are these smoke and mirrors that you speak of?
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Whenever a wrestler gets involved in a match they don't belong in the ref stops what he's doing and urges them to leave, John Cone was being conscientious and doing his job to the best of his ability.


Even though it was a No DQ match?

And then he restarts the count even though Strowman never got back to his feet?

Fuck, at least start the count from where you left off :lol

If that's "to the best of his ability", then that ref is entirely incompetent.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Ambrose/Cesaro match was one of Dean's best matches in ages. Surprised it went almost 20 minutes though.

This Dean/Seth storyline is still the best thing in the company. THIS is how you do a storyline and have the payoff be good, especially if they finally fist bump each other at Summerslam.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> We can't blame the quality of the entire match, or matches on weak finishes, they just weren't good, that's all. No-one's judging Styles and Owens as in-ring talents, but their matches have not been good.
> 
> But what are these smoke and mirrors that you speak of?
> 
> ...


We'll agree to disagree. You think it was bad, I think it was good enough. We'll leave it there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> We can't blame the quality of the entire match, or matches on weak finishes, they just weren't good, that's all. No-one's judging Styles and Owens as in-ring talents, but their matches have not been good.
> 
> But what are these smoke and mirrors that you speak of?
> 
> ...


 AJ and KO had several good TV matches on Raw and SD last year.

None of Roman's matches with KO were anything to write on about and let's not forget the trash with Rusev.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Ace said:


> AJ and KO had several good TV matches on Raw and SD.
> 
> None of Roman's matches with KO were anything to write on about.


Are you talking TV matches only?
If you're not, I'll laugh because Reigns-Owens at the Royal Rumble sh*ts on all the Styles-Owens matches from a great height.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> We'll agree to disagree. You think it was bad, I think it was good enough. We'll leave it there.


It was clear before that we were never going to agree and you not actually telling me what was good about it never helped either. 

Don't know why people can't point out the weak points of a show without all this animosity?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The ironic thing is that out of all the combinations of Reigns, Styles, Strowman, and Owens, Reigns vs Styles produced the best matches out of all of them.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> AJ and KO had several good TV matches on Raw and SD last year.
> 
> None of Roman's matches with KO were anything to write on about and let's not forget the trash with Rusev.


Yeah, going to have to disagree with you there bro. Roman and KO was definitely better than any Styles v Owens match.

Styles will bounce back though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KOMania1 said:


> Are you talking TV matches only?
> If you're not, I'll laugh because Reigns-Owens at the Royal Rumble sh*ts on all the Styles-Owens matches from a great heught.


 The match at Royal Rumble was pretty meh, the finish killed it for me. It was better than the AJ-KO TV matches, but for a feud ender on PPV it was pretty forgettable. But that was mainly on the weak finish, the match itself was decent. I expected a lot more and was underwhelmed.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That Ambrose/Cesaro match was one of Dean's best matches in ages. Surprised it went almost 20 minutes though.
> 
> This Dean/Seth storyline is still the best thing in the company. THIS is how you do a storyline and have the payoff be good, *especially if they finally fist bump each other at Summerslam*.



This company has made a concentrated effort as of late too the exact opposite of what they believe the majority expect when it comes to their big angles. Everyone and their mothers are anticipating the win and embrace, which means there's a good chance neither will happen. I'm not even convinced that they'll turn either guy heel either, much less actually turn the right one.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Even though it was a No DQ match?
> 
> And then he restarts the count even though Strowman never got back to his feet?
> 
> ...


Yes, even when it's no DQ. In all the excitement he probably forgot which number he'd previously counted to and so had to start again and WWE refs are notoriously incompetent. I'm guessing there aren't a lot of perks to the job, so it's hard to get quality people because I've noticed that shady endings happen all the time.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Some guys just don't have great chemistry. It happens with everyone.

Styles and Owens just don't have great chemistry. Nothing wrong with that, it simply is. Styles and Jericho didn't have great chemistry either. 

It's not a knock against either performer, it simply is.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Joe was the shining light in an otherwise dull main event between Strowman/Reigns.

And yeah, the Ambrose/Rollins stuff IS the best thing going in the company now, even exceeding the current Universal Title picture.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The crowd was great.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Ace said:


> The match at Royal Rumble was pretty meh, the finish killed it for me. It was better than the AJ-KO TV matches, but for a feud ender on PPV it was pretty forgettable.


Styles-Owens' finishes were WAY worse than Reigns-Owens, and the match quality of the latter was also superior. Strowman taking out Roman served a story-line purpose and popped the crowd in a big way. Styles' foot getting caught and Owens winning via slow count stupidity is awful by comparison. 

Sorry bro, you just got caught out.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> It was clear before that we were never going to agree and you not actually telling me what was good about it never helped either.
> 
> Don't know why people can't point out the weak points of a show without all this animosity?


I can tell you what I enjoyed about it:

- Crowd involvement throughout (atmosphere)
- Roman Reigns' selling
- The hard-hitting brawling and aggression (Roman slamming Strowman with the steel steps, Strowman "ragdolling" Roman)
The Element of Surprise {
- Strowman's dropkick
- The chair spot
- The spear at the end
- Samoa Joe appearing out of nowhere }

There was a lot that *I* personally enjoyed about it. I can enjoy both technical wrestling and brawling. It just so happens that between these two all I look for is utter violence.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KOMania1 said:


> Are you talking TV matches only?
> If you're not, I'll laugh because Reigns-Owens at the Royal Rumble sh*ts on all the Styles-Owens matches from a great height.


I'm an AJ mark and I agree that Reigns-KO match at RR was better than any AJ/KO match.. There's just something about AJ/KO that doesn't click. They don't have the greatest chemistry with each other.

Not to say their matches are bad or anything, just didn't live up to my expectations.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KOMania1 said:


> Styles-Owens' finishes were WAY worse than Reigns-Owens, and the match quality of the latter was also superior. Strowman taking out Roman served a story-line purpose and popped the crowd in a big way. Styles' foot getting caught and Owens winning via slow count stupidity is awful by conparison.
> 
> Sorry bro, you just got caught out.


 I know the AJ-KO matches have been shit. I meant the two AJ-KO matches had on TV last year were good for TV standards. Their PPV matches have been fucked with. KO-Roman matches were pretty meh as well and the feud finisher was pretty forgettable. I wasn't a big fan of Braun's interference, I would have kept KO strong and have him cheat himself rather than serve it as a feud starter for Roman.

Tbh, the only great matches that I've seen from KO on the main roster have been with Cena, Zayn and the IC title fatal 4 way.

His matches with Rollins and Roman never clicked with me, but there was one match with Rollins at HIAC which was borderline great IMO.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I can tell you what I enjoyed about it:
> 
> - Crowd involvement throughout (atmosphere)
> - Roman Reigns' selling
> ...


And that's fine. Good for you. BTW samoa joe and the element of surprise would be one thing.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I must say I did laugh my ass off when Strowman threw the chair at Reigns :lol

Best part of the match imho, although that Spear ranks a close second.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Ace said:


> I know the AJ-KO matches have been shit. I said the two AJ-KO matches had on TV last year were good for TV standards. Their PPV matches have been fucked with. KO-Roman matches were pretty meh as well and the feud finisher was pretty forgettable. I wasn't a big fan of Braun's interference, I would have kept KO strong and have him cheat himself rather than serve it as a feud starter for Roman.
> 
> Tbh, the only great matches that I've seen from KO on the main roster have been with Cena and Zayn.


I have no problem with you not liking the match, but your original post implied Styles-Owens were better than Reigns-Owens at the RR....and, I mean, come *on*. If that's not what you meant, fair enough. 

KO's also had great matches with Ambrose (RR 2016) and Rollins (HiaC 2016) off the top of my head.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyway, the show wasn't too bad. The highlight of the show was definitely the Ambrose/Rollins stuff. I'm enjoying what they're doing and I hope they can figure out how to stretch it out further before they pull the trigger on the Ambrose heel turn, which looks like it's pending.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KOMania1 said:


> I have no problem with you not liking the match, but your original post implied Styles-Owens were better than Reigns-Owens at the RR....and, I mean, come *on*. If that's not what you meant, fair enough.
> 
> KO's also had great matches with Ambrose (RR 2016) and Rollins (HiaC 2016) off the top of my head.


 Yeah, forgot about the Ambrose one. Rollins was also borderline great IMO.

I meant good by TV standards. The KO-Roman matches on TV were eh for me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Anyway, the show wasn't too bad. The highlight of the show was definitely the Ambrose/Rollins stuff. I'm enjoying what they're doing and I hope they can figure out how to stretch it out further before they pull the trigger on the Ambrose heel turn, which looks like it's pending.


 Best thing running in the company. It'll be interesting when they pull the trigger, I would be tempted to leave it till WM.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Having been there in person may have made a difference, but I had an incredible time and give it a 9.

One thing that I notice is that the Cruiserweight division sucks all the energy from the building

Was shocked to find out how many more people mark for Nia just as much as mean..

Great, great show! Amaaaazing!

Smackdown has its work cut out for it..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Best thing running in the company. It'll be interesting when they pull the trigger, I would be tempted to leave it till WM.


I think they can prolong the match itself until Wrestlemania but not too sure about the heel turn. That will probably be done a month or two before. But as long as they get the tag titles, that'll be enough for them to last until January/February. Just have them in some creative segments to keep things fresh. This will really be a big test to see if WWE are capable of building a good program coherently over a prolonged period of time.

So far so good though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I think they can prolong the match itself until Wrestlemania but not too sure about the heel turn. That will probably be done a month or two before. But as long as they get the tag titles, that'll be enough for them to last until January/February. Just have them in some creative segments to keep things fresh. This will really be a big test to see if WWE are capable of building a good program coherently over a prolonged period of time.
> 
> So far so good though.


 Yeah, I mean't leave the match till WM. Heel turn is the interesting bit. Not sure how they would do it. Maybe at the Royal Rumble, Rollins gets a shot at Lesnar and Ambrose screws him over after losing the number one contenders match for the match?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW was good.

I am enjoying the Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose romantic comedy. It's a classic case of boy wooing boy and other boy is playing hard to get. But as soon as other boy begins the catch feelings, the original boy steps back. I really don't want to fast forward to the end of this one as I am afraid of seeing homosexual intercourse. HAHA I'm just kidding. The tag team match at SS will be lit.

Roman vs Strowman was a decent preview of what's to come at SS. There was some nice, hard-hitting action and use of weapons. I marked out at the Samoan Drop on the table and Strowman chucking the desk chair at Roman. Hilarious stuff. And then Mama Bear comes and chokes out Baby Bear, while Papa Bear wakes up from his nap and wins the match. HAHA I'm just kidding. The fourway should be fun. Did anyone notice it's gonna be 4 heels in the fourway? I don't believe that's ever been done before.

The women matches were good. I enjoyed them. The first one was more entertaining than the second one. Not much else to say. Bayley got booed, so that's interesting I guess. Toronto, why you gotta boo The Bayley?

Some other shit happened. I'm high as fuck, so that's all I can recall. Good night.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> Having been there in person may have made a difference, but I had an incredible time and give it a 9.
> 
> One thing that I notice is that the Cruiserweight division sucks all the energy from the building
> 
> ...


 Smackdown only takes Ls.

They don't have anything that is remotely interesting for Summerslam.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

The dynamic between the two represents patient story-telling, something WWE isn't really known for nowadays. I hope they keep it up and don't rush the eventual feud.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Nolo King said:


> Having been there in person may have made a difference, but I had an incredible time and give it a 9.
> 
> One thing that I notice is that the Cruiserweight division sucks all the energy from the building
> 
> ...


I'm interested in hearing more about the Cruiserweight thing. What was the general feeling in the arena? Did people talk through the match or go on their phones?



Ace said:


> Yeah, I mean't leave the match till WM. Heel turn is the interesting bit. Not sure how they would do it. Maybe at the Royal Rumble, Rollins gets a shot at Lesnar and Ambrose screws him over after losing the number one contenders match for the match?


That's one way to do it. I would hope that they don't do a "soft heel turn", like Ambrose walking out of a tag match or something like that. Think it definitely needs a level of immediate violence. They can either build it by showing subtle ****** in their armor so to speak in the months leading up to the turn, or it can be something completely sudden, catching the fans by surprise. Not sure which I would prefer at this point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KOMania1 said:


> The dynamic between the two represents patient story-telling, something WWE isn't really known for nowadays. I hope they keep it up and don't rush the eventual feud.


 Let's hope it's better than Orton-Bray.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ace said:


> Smackdown only takes Ls.
> 
> They don't have anything that is remotely interesting for Summerslam.


The Rusev is always interesting! :rusevyes


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> The Rusev is always interesting! :rusevyes


 Pass.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

As fucked as Smackdown is, I find it very hard to believe that Road Dogg alone is behind it. Road Dogg is definitely not the one pushing Jinder Mahal. It's Vince. As long as Vince is around he will not book the matches the fans want. He'll book the matches he wants. Effectively crippling a brand which he doesn't seem to give a flying fuck about.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The best thing on SD is Gable's slow ascent to the top.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ace said:


> Pass.


Here.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I went to RAW tonight and had a good time.



> Apollo Crews Vs. Curt Hawkins and Kalisto Vs. Elias Samson took place on Main Event. Fans gave a "Fu** Elias!" chant haha.
> 
> Miz took another trip to Suplex City.
> 
> ...







Post-match promo not shown on TV.

*#ThankYouStrowman*

Oh, and they were selling an exclusive Stone Cold shirt for his Canadian fans at the arena.










- Vic


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

God Movement said:


> I'm interested in hearing more about the Cruiserweight thing. What was the general feeling in the arena? Did people talk through the match or go on their phones?
> 
> 
> 
> That's one way to do it. I would hope that they don't do a "soft heel turn", like Ambrose walking out of a tag match or something like that. Think it definitely needs a level of immediate violence. They can either build it by showing subtle ****** in their armor so to speak in the months leading up to the turn, or it can be something completely sudden, catching the fans by surprise. Not sure which I would prefer at this point.


I can't explain it, but the rest of the show had so much energy and excitement, but the mood just got sucked out by a vacuum and it felt like I was in a cemetery during the cruiserweight segment. People were actually having side conversations, leaving to get snacks and paying more attention to their phones. This was also the case during Survivor Series last year where people did not care... 

It didn't help that we had just watched a long match between Sheamus and Cesaro or that they did a recap that prutty much told us Tozawa was going to win. 

The thing is, everyone has plenty of time to leave and get snacks because nothing happens during commercial breaks unless there is a match going on. They literally show commercials during the break and I managed to use the washroom and get a bottle of water within that time. People leaving after the commercial breaks is a sign of indifference towards what is going on.

People just weren't into the match at all. The cruiserweight was the only time that the energy just wasn't there...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That was a great night, really enjoyed Raw!

Cruiserweights suck though, only time the ACC was quiet lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't stop thinking about the Seth/Dean thing and Seth walking away from Dean.

Did Seth think Dean didn't really mean the offer of the fist bump and only did it cos he didn't want to look like an asshole after Seth came out to help him? And that's why he walked away, cos he thought Dean wasn't being genuine.

But I think Dean WAS being genuine, look at his face after Seth walked away. That was legit upset there.

I hope for a really good backstage segment between them next week addressing this.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Toronto we roasted Bayley tonight that's all that matters.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Just think.... After SS we will see the New season of mnf start. Then wwe throws in that towel for 5 to 6 months. Im done.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best part of the whole show.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was not bad as it was an improvement from last week. I was digging the opening segment until I realized the Miztourage (poor Miz) got destroyed by Lesnar. They were picking up steam too. Seth Rollins has been taking losses lately this time to Cesaro but I love where this storyline is going with Dean Ambrose. Rollins came out to help Ambrose later on after Ambrose defeats Sheamus to prove that he is a changed man. Ambrose decides to give him the fist pump but Rollins doesn't want it this week. Great stuff. 

The first Women's triple threat match was good with the desired Banks win. Too bad the second triple threat match was slow with the obvious Nia Jax win. Don't hate the other feuds going on although I think the Cass/Show/Enzo stuff is going south. The main event match was good as Reigns/Stroman have great chemistry. Loved Stroman throwing that cart onto a running Roman and the match result worked as well.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chronoxiong said:


> Rollins came out to help Ambrose later on after Ambrose defeats Sheamus to prove that he is a changed man. Ambrose decides to give him the fist pump but Rollins doesn't want it this week. Great stuff.


Looks like Seth is negging Dean.

Seth's got game.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

- Braun throwing the chair and jumping up after acting dead during the count were awesome moments for me.
- I'm really meh on the Rollins/Ambrose lovers tiff, but I appreciate loads of you are enjoying it. Just not for me and just makes me cringe.
- No Elias was a shame, but would rather they save him for when they have something for him. I'm interested to see where they go with Goldust and who they pair him with, as that seemed where it was headed.
- Miz/Heyman was good, could of gotten a little more from it. Brock destroying them was inevitable and I was fine with it.
- The women actually interested me this week, results inevitable. Shocking still how they have managed to destroy Bayley to the point of getting boo's.
- Bray/Finn was fine, at least they are trying to toy with it differently if still not enough.
- Gallows/Anderson getting a win in the bag I feel was a good thing, as said in The Revival thread they need to build them up and utilise them while Dawson is out.
- On Jordan, I think the issue is he needs to suplex these jobbers to oblivion but Brock already has that niche. Still bland but people are being too quick to judge Jason, and I am sure Vince loves him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Best part of the whole show.


Wonder how long until that's a negged gif :cozy

I love :braun


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Can't believe I'm saying it, but Dana Brooke didn't suck ass tonight.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Best part of the whole show.


Only good part.

This show dragged so much.



Zapato said:


> - No Elias was a shame, but would rather they save him for when they have something for him.


Elias was on Main Event, so yeah.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Those limey bastards at Whatculture gave Toronto booing Bayley an up for RAW. WOW.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Best part of the whole show.


That was an awesome chair spot, but my best part of the match was Samoa Joe grabbing Reigns. Great camera work on that, legit came out of nowhere and took me totally by surprise.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Joe, Ambrose, and Rollins - reasons my excitement for Raw lately has increased ten fold.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Enzo goes from teaming with one giant to teaming with another lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This was a good RAW, the stuff I am invested in and was looking forward to was good and delivered...

- *Women's Title Scene:* Glad to see Sasha won her qualifying match and is having the #1 contender match next week. As predictable as it was for her to face Nia, I guess they went with the bigger match up but seeing Sasha vs Emma would have been good too. I seriously hope we get Sasha/Alexa for SumerSlam which is what they should have done from the start instead of shafting the nice feud they had going between them after the finish to their GBOF match just to randomly restart Bayley/Alexa. The match next week is in Sasha's hometown so I am not getting my hopes up until I see her have her arm raised in victory next week.

- *Rollins/Ambrose:* Their stuff was great and on point for yet another week. The 50/50 booking and instant rematch with Sheamus wasn't ideal but it served it's purpose in setting things up for Ambrose to leave Rollins hanging and then Rollins coming out to save him later on. Ambrose and Cesaro had a great technical match and got a lot of time for it too. I think the feud hasn't really missed a step so far and they are doing a good job building up for that moment when Rollins and Ambrose finally do the Shield fist bump. Rollins refusing the fist bump last night made sense as he clearly wants it to be an authentic sign of brotherhood like it was in the Shield as opposed to a spur of the moment thing. It also changes the dynamic and now we'll see Ambrose being the one reaching out so it should be interesting. I think they get the tag titles at SummerSlam and proceed to have a short run with them before starting their personal feud. If they do it right, they can run with this all the way to Mania.

- *Reigns/Braun:* Their LMS match was great with some nice brawling and sick spots like the steel steps mauling which looked brutal, Braun throwing the chair at Reigns and Reigns hitting that hard hitting spear all the way across the ramp. Their backstage promos/interviews before the match were good as well. The finish was quite a twist since I expected it to end in a draw after Joe got involved. But Joe getting the upper hand here by costing Reigns the match was a good move after he took the pin last week. It adds more heat to Reigns/Joe which should benefit the dynamic of the Fatal 4 Way. This finish also leaves things open for Reigns and Braun to have another match which could take place at No Mercy if neither wins the title at SummerSlam. Ideally a HIAC match is what it should be to wrap up this feud with a bang but with HIAC being a SD exclusive PPV it likely won't happen. Whatever they do it should be great as these two have been feuding since January and have put up what is very much the feud of the year. Next week they need to have all three men interact with Lesnar to come full circle as it were when it comes to working heat between all the participants of the match. Last night Lesnar got to "role play" and pretend about what he'll do at SummerSlam so it makes sense for the other three men to come out and confront him. I think that a contract singing is the ideal stage to bring that about in the go home show.

This RAW was also better paced across all three hours than last week's show since the third hour of last week's show was just death. I think they spaced quite well Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns' matches/segments through the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree with those that say that the Rollins/Ambrose stuff is the best stuff on the show. It used to be the title scene, but they're screwed that up terribly over the past two weeks with giving multiple guys losses and giving away way too much in their segments which is definitely taking away from the anticiapation of the SS match since we've seen them all beat the shit out of eachother multiple times now. It also hasn't helped that last weeks match and last night's match were disappointing. Remember, 1 or 2 spots doesn't make a match. Just ask the GOATs.

One thing is for sure, Brock is still the best performer out of the 4. His segments just feel bigger and better than any Joe, Reigns, or Braun segment. He's on another plain from the other 3.

The Rollins/Ambrose segment was the perfect example of "leave them wanting more." I'm glad Seth didn't do the Shield salute just yet. It also gives Seth alittle bit of his edge back that he didn't just jump right into reuniting with Dean and is putting it off for alittle longer. It should be really interesting to see the dynamic between Seth and Dean now that Seth is the one who relented on Dean, rather than the other way around which we are used to. This story right now is the perfect example of I want to see what happens next. They threw out the bait and it got everyone hooked. These two might have the best natural chemistry in the company. It is by far the best story in the entire company right now by miles and miles.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> The Rollins/Ambrose segment was the perfect example of "leave them wanting more." I'm glad Seth didn't do the Shield salute just yet. It also gives Seth alittle bit of his edge back that he didn't just jump right into reuniting with Dean and is putting it off for alittle longer. It should be really interesting to see the dynamic between Seth and Dean now that Seth is the one who relented on Dean, rather than the other way around which we are used to. This story right now is the perfect example of I want to see what happens next. They threw out the bait and it got everyone hooked. These two might have the best natural chemistry in the company. It is by far the best story in the entire company right now by miles and miles.


The energy in the ACC last night during that segment was pretty insane.

I'm loving the slow tease.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> The energy in the ACC last night during that segment was pretty insane.
> 
> I'm loving the slow tease.


It came off great on TV. Haven't seen a crowd that invested in something in a really, really long time.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Decent number for Balor/Wyatt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It was also cool to see some vintage Rollins during his match with Sheamus last night...










Hope he keeps doing this move as a signature.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Seth/Dean thing and Seth walking away from Dean.
> 
> Did Seth think Dean didn't really mean the offer of the fist bump and only did it cos he didn't want to look like an asshole after Seth came out to help him? And that's why he walked away, cos he thought Dean wasn't being genuine.
> 
> ...


It certainly makes it intriguing. At first I didn't know what to think of Seth rejecting Dean like that, but as I though more about why it happened, wheels in my head started turning. Maybe Seth doesn't think Dean is being genuine? Maybe he thinks Dean is just giving him what he wants a a "thanks" for saving him? Maybe Seth is legitimately pissed about Dean not making the save earlier?

It's an emotional roller coaster, and I'm loving every second of it! (Even if it is a little gay) :mark:


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

RAW continues to be good, it's really refreshing. I'm trying to enjoy it for what it is and not over analyze shit but man, the booking for the Fatal 4-way is not good. The focus is still making Roman look strong and in the process they made Braun and Joe look very weak, Braun looked like a bitch last night. And why the fuck is that lazy bastard not involved with them????? Why couldn't he just interfere and kill both Reigns and Braun to make a point? Lazy and underwhelming booking, that spear was savage though.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> And why the fuck is that lazy bastard not involved with them????? Why couldn't he just interfere and kill both Reigns and Braun to make a point? Lazy and underwhelming booking, that spear was savage though.


Sure, but why would he? He could just sit back, watch those guys beat the hell out of each other and have more of an advantage heading into SummerSlam. Makes you wonder how next week will turn out with these guys. Will, they even have Lesnar take a bump for any of them next week or will he actually get the drop on them when they're down? 

In a way, this is good, because it makes the confrontation with Strowman worth the wait even more (I really need to stop getting my hopes up when it comes to Lesnar), so I really hope they hold it off.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty much above.

They're clearly building more and more towards Strowman/Lesnar. They're specifically keeping Lesnar out of the way for the confrontation to be even bigger. They already got one of the biggest pops of the year when they went head to head earlier in the year and by giving away Lesnar/Strowman on Raw, they may feel it isn't going to be as big.

It's no surprise we've had Joe/Reigns/Lesnar in ring segment already within the last month but since Strowman has come back, they've stayed away from it. They realise Strowman/Lesnar is the biggest match they can do that they haven't done. It's just a shame they aren't doing it one on one.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Best part of the whole show.


also i would say seeing dana's thong


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> It's just a shame they aren't doing it one on one.


I wouldn't rule it out post-SummerSlam.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice reaction for Brock last night. I do wonder if we'll get a standard Heyman promo next week or some sort of interaction between Lesnar/Joe/Reigns/Strowman.

Reigns/Braun has gone on for a while now, but fuck it's fun seeing Braun in destroy mode and they work well together.

:braun


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They could do Braun/Brock at Survivor Series or a month earlier at TLC in Minnesota. But WWE screwed up (shocker) by having the PPV's mixed up. RAW should've received Hell in a Cell in Minnesota with SD getting TLC -- their roster was more suited for that event.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

I recently got rid of cable. So to watch the most recent episodes of Raw, I've been using Hulu. 

I'm confused as to why they aren't the full episodes though. I watched this morning and it was missing at least 30 minutes of the show. 

For instance, I didn't see the segment involving Wyatt. Also, I saw no segment involving Jordan. WTF

Does anyone know why some parts are missing?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They could do Braun/Brock at Survivor Series or a month earlier at TLC in Minnesota. But WWE screwed up (shocker) by having the PPV's mixed up. RAW should've received Hell in a Cell in Minnesota with SD getting TLC -- their roster was more suited for that event.


Lesnar is scheduled for No Mercy.

Could have Strowman win at Summerslam and Lesnar get his re-match at No Mercy one on one.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Best part of the whole show.


My new signature

#thankyouRAWISBRAUN


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Sure, but why would he? He could just sit back, watch those guys beat the hell out of each other and have more of an advantage heading into SummerSlam. Makes you wonder how next week will turn out with these guys. Will, they even have Lesnar take a bump for any of them next week or will he actually get the drop on them when they're down?
> 
> In a way, this is good, because it makes the confrontation with Strowman worth the wait even more (I really need to stop getting my hopes up when it comes to Lesnar), so I really hope they hold it off.


Okay, at least make him show up on the stage and smile or something, let us feel that he's in the goddamn match. And yeas he needs to take many bump, because I assure you that he's winning at SS.

Don't get your hopes up, because it's Lesnar afterall and because they made sure to ruin Braun's aura and make him as weak as possible. The way he won the Ambulance match and last night made him look like such a geek.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Have hope regarding Braun. WWE will ALWAYS put more emphasis on things THEY created. They created Braun Strowman; they didn't create Samoa Joe. Hence the reason why Joe has already lost to Brock and Braun and Brock have yet to go one on one.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Just finished watching it. Don't really regret not going lol.

Loved the opening segment. Seth/Sheamus & Ambrose/Cesaro were pretty good too. Main event was cool.

Crowd was great! And Dana's thong kada


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Have hope regarding Braun. WWE will ALWAYS put more emphasis on things THEY created. They created Braun Strowman; they didn't create Samoa Joe. Hence the reason why Joe has already lost to Brock and Braun and Brock have yet to go one on one.


I agree. If rumors are true they like Joe a lot, but I don't think he's going to get the AJ treatment.

1) He's not as good as AJ, no insult to Joe there, because who is?

2) His best known stuff is from TNA, a company WWE never, ever mentions on TV, even though they don't mind saying people came from Japan when, like AJ and Finn, that's where they really made their names.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

What the hell was up with this crowd ?


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I really don't know why they even have women like Mickie James, Emma, etc on the roster if the title picture is just going to be Alexa Bliss, Bayley/Sasha Banks, and occasionally Nia Jax time and time and time again. Yes it was Toronto last night, but Emma got some chants last night! If anyone though that anyone other than Nia/Sasha were going to win those matches, you're insane. WWE is predictable enough. It's nice to see that women are being taken more seriously, but it would be really nice if they all were.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Good to see Seth actually do something interesting for the first time since his babyface run.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> It needs to happen in order for Dean to eventually turn heel.


Yeah I guess. They need to at least give me Dean beating the crap out of Seth with a steel chair for 5 minutes to soothe my irritation though. :grin2:


----------



## BullsFener23 (Aug 10, 2017)

Dean and Seth will be the new RAW Tag Team Champions
Roman Reigns will be the new Universal Champion


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm loving the Ambrose/Rollins storyline. Their characters feel real. I felt so bad for Ambrose when Seth walked away. Main event was fantastic. Chair spot was amazing. :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Dazzler said:


> I'm loving the Ambrose/Rollins storyline. Their characters feel real. I felt so bad for Ambrose when Seth walked away. Main event was fantastic. Chair spot was amazing. :grin2:


The great chemistry Rollins and Ambrose have is what is really making this feud. Their interactions feel very natural and believable and it is clear that they both enjoy working together and bring the best out of each other.

And yeah the LMS match was great as well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The great chemistry Rollins and Ambrose have is what is really making this feud. Their interactions feel very natural and believable and it is clear that they both enjoy working together and bring the best out of each other.


Yup. It's why I always shake my head when people try to claim that Dean and Seth aren't really friends anymore in real life lol. It's clear that they're still extremely close, it shows through in their segments together. Ahhhh the wrestling soulmates!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I rarely praise WWE writing these days, and for good reason, but the writing for the feud has actually been quite...(I can't believe I'm going to say this)...GREAT. It's been spot on since their first interaction a few weeks ago. I'm honestly shocked that now a few weeks later, and they haven't had one screwup. Rollins and Ambrose are more than pulling their weight, as well. It's beautiful. They're stealing the show every week since this story has kicked off and have completely stolen it from the Universal Title storyline from a writing, match, and chemistry standpoints and really made it into somewhat of an after-thought.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yup. It's why I always shake my head when people try to claim that Dean and Seth aren't really friends anymore in real life lol. It's clear that they're still extremely close, it shows through in their segments together. Ahhhh the wrestling soulmates!


Not sure where they would get the idea that they don't get along. I've always gotten the impression from their interactions as well as interviews where they talk about each other that they are close. In a recent interview, for example, Rollins mentioned that he reached out to Ambrose for advice on how to approach doing his new movie Armed Response since Ambrose already had prior experience with that movie he did a few years ago. I also remember after the Shield triple threat or during the build for it Rollins saying in an interview that he was very happy for Ambrose winning the WWE title.

They are really wrestling soulmates


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I rarely praise WWE writing these days, and for good reason, but the writing for the feud has actually been quite...(I can't believe I'm going to say this)...GREAT. It's been spot on since their first interaction a few weeks ago. I'm honestly shocked that now a few weeks later, and they haven't had one screwup. Rollins and Ambrose are more than pulling their weight, as well. It's beautiful. They're stealing the show every week since this story has kicked off and have completely stolen it from the Universal Title storyline from a writing, match, and chemistry standpoints and really made it into somewhat of an after-thought.


I'll add to this that the booking of Sheasaro has been pretty great thus far too. They're not being made to look like a couple of goofballs that are incapable of winning a match or getting the upper hand during a brawl. Having a solid antagonist is always a key element of a great story, and Sheasaro have filled that roll quite nicely.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'll add to this that the booking of Sheasaro has been pretty great thus far too. They're not being made to look like a couple of goofballs that are incapable of winning a match or getting the upper hand during a brawl. Having a solid antagonist is always a key element of a great story, and Sheasaro have filled that roll quite nicely.


Absolutely. That's something else that is missing from WWE's angles these days; both sides being booked as at least somewhat equals and not one side coming out on top all of the time. It's a nice balance they've struck here with this storyline. That's why I didn't bitch and moan that Rollins 'lost' to Sheamus the week after he beat him. It's refreshing to pose both sides as credible.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Not sure where they would get the idea that they don't get along. I've always gotten the impression from their interactions as well as interviews where they talk about each other that they are close. In a recent interview, for example, Rollins mentioned that he reached out to Ambrose for advice on how to approach doing his new movie Armed Response since Ambrose already had prior experience with that movie he did a few years ago. I also remember after the Shield triple threat or during the build for it Rollins saying in an interview that he was very happy for Ambrose winning the WWE title.
> 
> They are really wrestling soulmates


I don't know either lol. I just saw some people saying that Seth and Dean most likely weren't close anymore. I just laughed cos those two are always talking each other up :lol Plus I remember Seth saying if he couldn't be champion he was super happy that Dean was instead  It made me smile.

Plus Dean has seemed more motivated since Seth came into the picture so it's clear he really enjoys working alongside him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@Ambrose Girl @Dolorian @Architect-Rollins

Imagine Rollins & Ambrose win the tag titles at SummerSlam. Then, after the Universal Title match, whoever wins that, after the match, Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns do the Shield salute. So, The Shield is back together..

Then, Seth and Reigns turn their backs and lean on the top rope before the leave the ring, only for Dean to hit them both with a chair and turn on them as the show ends? My goodness, the reaction that would get from that SummerSlam Brooklyn crowd.

:banderas

And talk about a hot finish to the show that will make the people want to tune in the next night on Raw..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> @Ambrose Girl @Dolorian @Architect-Rollins
> 
> Imagine Rollins & Ambrose win the tag titles at SummerSlam. Then, after the Universal Title match, whoever wins that, after the match, Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns do the Shield salute. So, The Shield is back together..
> 
> ...


That would be an interesting twist. The reaction would be interesting too. Because they would probably cheer for Dean hitting Roman with a chair, and maybe boo him for hitting Seth. They may cheer because Seth kinda deserves that to happen to him. Or if they really do want a Shield reunion, despite how much Roman is hated, they'll be pissed at Ambrose. So it's hard to tell whether Dean would get heel heat from that. Brooklyn is a very fickle crowd these days. You expect them to react one way and then they go do something completely different. 

I would like Rollins and Ambrose to play out a little bit longer if I'm honest. I'd like to see them be tag champions, but still taking time to solidify their brotherhood again. Kinda like Sheamus and Cesaro did. But then Ambrose turn heel. He needs this heel turn. Selfishly, I also want both Seth and Dean kept away from Roman as long as possible. This is their storyline and their spotlight in the tag division. I don't want to see them being play second fiddle to Roman again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> That would be an interesting twist. The reaction would be interesting too. Because they would probably cheer for Dean hitting Roman with a chair, and maybe boo him for hitting Seth. They may cheer because Seth kinda deserves that to happen to him. Or if they really do want a Shield reunion, despite how much Roman is hated, they'll be pissed at Ambrose. So it's hard to tell whether Dean would get heel heat from that. Brooklyn is a very fickle crowd these days. You expect them to react one way and then they go do something completely different.
> 
> I would like Rollins and Ambrose to play out a little bit longer if I'm honest. I'd like to see them be tag champions, but still taking time to solidify their brotherhood again. Kinda like Sheamus and Cesaro did. But then Ambrose turn heel. He needs this heel turn. Selfishly, I also want both Seth and Dean kept away from Roman as long as possible. This is their storyline and their spotlight in the tag division. I don't want to see them being play second fiddle to Roman again.


The Brooklyn crowd may very well cheer for Dean because they love heel turns. But that could change as soon as they leave Brooklyn.

Also, I agree it's the better way to go to get more mileage out of this and to keep them away from Reigns. I was just spit-balling some fun ideas, not necessarily one that will or should happen. In the moment, it'd be at least be quite a moment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is an interesting idea only thing is that as things stand right now it could be too soon and also some things would make the aftermath awkward (Rollins and Ambrose being tag champs when it happens, no storyline development going from Rollins/Ambrose reconciliation to joining with Reigns).

A better moment for it perhaps could be SurvivorSeries as it marks the 5th anniversary of the Shield and is the PPV where they debuted, all that could add for a powerful moment. That way you can resolve the Rollins/Ambrose angle and get some millage out of it and also do some storyline development that makes the full blown reunion feel more natural.

It all still would be a bit rushed I feel. They can run with this Rollins/Ambrose program all the way to Mania making Ambrose's heel turn on Rollins at the Rumble (for example) and then work the heel Ambrose vs face Rollins program on the Road to Mania. Reigns at the moment is on a different wavelength as far as his character goes and him joining this soon with Rollins/Ambrose wouldn't fit. I like that they are not forcing the issue so far and are giving Rollins/Ambrose the necessary space to work out their issues and characters, something both needed. Reigns has his own goals (the Universal Title) and battles (Braun, Joe, Lesnar) to fight so after that is settled then maybe they can work out a way to unite all three for a bit. Then you could probably have Ambrose do what you suggested.

As far as reactions goes, some folks booed when Ambrose refused to hit Rollins with the chair so it is clear that there is a segment of the fanbase that wants that to happen even to Rollins since they see it as a necessary step for them to accept Rollins as a face. So they would cheer in this instance anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think in Brooklyn alot could possibly cheer. Or, they could be pissed that another Shield reunion got teased and wasn't successful. Or, Dean turning on them could get cheered in Brooklyn and then booed everywhere else.

Either way, it wasn't something that I think should happen this soon. Was just bored and spit-balling an idea. More of a 'how crazy would this shit be if it happened' type of thing and spark some further discussion about this great story, thus far.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair enough. It's always fun to do some fantasy booking every once in a while specially when it involves favorites.


----------



## BossCarter (Jul 31, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> I agree. If rumors are true they like Joe a lot, but I don't think he's going to get the AJ treatment.
> 
> 1) He's not as good as AJ, no insult to Joe there, because who is?
> 
> 2) His best known stuff is from TNA, a company WWE never, ever mentions on TV, even though they don't mind saying people came from Japan when, like AJ and Finn, that's where they really made their names.


You really feel an AJ made his name on Japan?

Maybe it's just because I tried so hard for so long to stay a tna viewer but I always think of been making his name there. He probably wouldn't of got such great weekend treatment had he went right from tna to the e but I think he at least would of gotten the Finn treatment still have to start in nxt but have a good run get called up quick and pushed quick

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

BossCarter said:


> You really feel an AJ made his name on Japan?
> 
> Maybe it's just because I tried so hard for so long to stay a tna viewer but I always think of been making his name there. He probably wouldn't of got such great weekend treatment had he went right from tna to the e but I think he at least would of gotten the Finn treatment still have to start in nxt but have a good run get called up quick and pushed quick
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes, I do. WWE offered him something like 60,000 to come to NXT when he left TNA, then he went to Japan and made it as a big star. After that he got six figures to go directly to the main roster.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Regarding an Ambrose heel turn:

Should he change his attire?


----------



## BossCarter (Jul 31, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> Yes, I do. WWE offered him something like 60,000 to come to NXT when he left TNA, then he went to Japan and made it as a big star. After that he got six figures to go directly to the main roster.


Well yeah that's kind of what I said, he would of gotten put in a situation much like Finn had he went to wwe right after tna. That would of been what a decade ago 60k for first year not bad especially back then when nxt wasn't as popular



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

